# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  प्रेरक प्रसंग

## bndu jain

*मंद बुद्धि से जीनियस
*
बचपन में थॉमस एडिसन एक दिन स्कूल से लोटे और अपनी माँ को एक कागज़ देकर कहा “मेरी टीचर ने कहा है की यह कागज़ अपनी माँ को दे देना!”

उनकी माँ की आँखों से आंसू आ गए जब उन्होंने वह कागज़ पढ़ा!, थॉमस ने पुछा की कागज़ में क्या लिखा है, माँ ने कागज़ में लिखी बात पढ़कर सुनाई “आपका बच्चा जीनियस है! यह स्कुल उसके लिए बहुत छोटा है, और यहाँ अच्छे टीचर भी नहीं हैं इसलिए आपसे निवेदन हैं की आप इसे खुद ही पढाये!” ।

कई सालों बाद, जब एडिसन की माँ का देहांत हो गया और एडिसन की पहचान महानतम वैज्ञानिकों के रूप में होने लगी, तब एक दिन वे पुराने कागजात में कुछ खोज रहे थे, अचानक उन्हें वही कागज़ मुड़ा हुआ मिल गया!। उन्होंने उसे खोला और पढ़ा “आपका बच्चा मंद बुद्धि है, हम उसे अपने स्कूल में पढ़ाने में असमर्थ हैं!”

यह पढकर एडिसन कई घंटों तक रोये, फिर उन्होंने अपनी डायरी में लिखा “थॉमस एडिसन एक मंद बुद्धि बच्चा था, लेकिन अपनी माँ की मदद से वह इस सदी का जीनियस बन गया।

*हर एक व्यक्ति में कुछ ख़ास काबिलियत होती है, नकारात्मक आलोचनाओं पर ध्यान ना दें और अपनी खास खूबियों को पहचान कर उन्हें विकसित करें*।

----------


## bndu jain

थॉमस ऐल्वा एडीसन

----------


## bndu jain

*आपकी ज़िन्दगी का एल्प्स क्या है?*

महान नेपोलियन जब सन १७९९ में फ्रांस के तख़्त पर बेठा तो, उसने इटली में फ्रांस की सेनाओ को मज़बूत करने, और आस्ट्रिया की सेनाओ द्वारा कब्ज़ा किये इलाके, वापस जीतने का दृढ संकल्प किया। लेकिन उसके रास्ते में यूरोप का सबसे ऊँचा और ठंडा पर्वत एल्प्स खड़ा था, एल्प्स यूरोप की सबसे ऊँची और चोडी पर्वत श्रंखला है जो १२०० किलोमीटर चोडी है ।

अगर नेपोलियन १२०० किलोमीटर घूम कर जाता तो, तब तक दुश्मन की सेनाओ को उसके आने के भनक लग जाती, इसलिए उसने एल्प्स को पार कर अचानक हमला करने की योजना बनाई! हालाँकि यह काम पहले किसी ने नहीं किया था, फिर भी नेपोलियन इतना साहसी था की चालीस हज़ार सेनिकों को लेकर वह एल्प्स को पार करने निकल पड़ा!

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

एल्प्स को किस जगह से पार करना है यह कोई नहीं जानता था, नेपोलियन की सेनाओ ने पर्वत की तलहटी में अपने केम्प लगा दिए, नेपोलियन खुद पर्वत को पार करने के रस्ते की तलाश में निकल गया। पर्वत की तलहटी में बसे एक छोटे गाँव में उसने एक बूढी औरत से पर्वत को पार करने के रास्ते के बारे में पुछा।

उसका सवाल सुनकर वह औरत चोंक गयी और कहा “आज तक कोई इस ऊँचे और भयानक ठन्डे पहाड़ को पार नहीं कर पाया है, यह तो आत्महत्या है! तुम अपनी सेनाओ के साथ लोट जाओ यही बेहतर रहेगा!” ।

नेपोलियन ने यह सुनकर कहा “शुक्रिया, आपने मुझे इस पर्वत के बारे में जानकारी दी है, इसे सुनने के बाद हम लोग और अधिक सुरक्षा और सावधानी बरतेंगे”।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

नेपोलियन ने एसा ही किया, अपने दृढ निश्चय और साहस से उसने अपनी चालीस हज़ार की सेना के साथ एल्प्स को पार कर लिया! एल्प्स को पार करने पर उसने पाया की दुश्मन की सेनाएं शहर को लूट कर वहां से जा चुकी हैं, लेकिन नेपोलियन ने हार नहीं मानी, उसने दुश्मन की सेनाओ का पीछा किया और उन्हें पराजित कर दिया!

*क्या आपने भी किसी चीज़ को पाने का निश्चय किया है, जैसा की नेपोलियन ने, आस्ट्रिया की सेनाओ द्वारा कब्ज़ा किये इलाके, वापस जीतने का दृढ संकल्प किया था!

**आपकी ज़िन्दगी का एल्प्स क्या है? आज ही दृढ निशचय कीजिये और साहस के साथ उस कठिन समस्या रूपी एल्प्स को पार कीजिये!*

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*छोटी जीत का छोटा जशन*

एक बार फ्रांस में किसी संस्था ने सर्वश्रेठ लेख प्रतियोगिता आयोजित की! कई विद्वानों ने अपने लेख संस्था को भेजे, उनमे नेपोलियन का भी एक लेख था! नेपोलियन को ही उनके लेख के लिए प्रथम पुरुस्कार मिला।

बहुत समय बाद जब नेपोलियन फ़्रांस का सम्राट बन गये तब उनके एक मंत्री को कहीं से यह बात पता चली! वो उस संस्था के कार्यालय जाकर, नेपोलियन द्वारा लिखे उस लेख की मूल प्रति ले आये! ।

एक दिन सुबह मंत्री ने नेपोलियन को वह लेख दिखाकर पुछा “सम्राट! क्या आप इस लेख के लेखक को जानते हैं?”

नेपोलियन कुछ देर उस लेख को देखते रहे, फिर उसे पास ही जल रहे अलाव में डाल दिया, वह पुराना कागज़ तुरंत जल गया

यह देखकर मंत्री थोडा हेरान हो गए और डर गये, क्यों की उन्होंने तो उम्मीद की थी की सम्राट उसे कुछ इनाम देंगे! उसने डरते हुए पूछा “सम्राट आपने वह लेख क्यों जला दिया?

नेपोलियन ने जवाब दिया “वह लेख मेरे एक समय की छोटी उपलब्धि था! अब उसका कुछ भी महत्त्व नहीं रह गया है!”

*दोस्तों हमें अपनी हर छोटी उपलब्धि पर खुश होना चाहिए, उससे सीखकर बड़े लक्ष्यों को हांसिल करने के लिए आगे बढ़ना चाहिए। बहुत से लोगों को देखा जाता है की वे किसी छोटी सी उपलब्धी के हांसिल होने पर गर्व करने लगतें हैं, और सभी लोगो को उसके बारे में अभिमान से दिखातें फिरतें हैं, पर वे लोग यह नहीं जानते की यह वह अपना और दूसरों का समय नष्ट कर रहे हैं! छोटी जीत का छोटा जश्न मनाकर हमें फिर अपनी शक्तियां अपने बड़े लक्ष्यों की तरफ लगाना चाहिए!
*[/B]

----------


## bndu jain

.

----------


## bndu jain

*एक अच्छे लीडर के गुण!*

भयानक युद्ध चल रहा था, नेपोलियन की सेनाएं सीमा पर लड़ रही थी! उन दिनों सन्देश पहुचने का सबसे तेज़ और एकमात्र जरिया घुड़सवार ही थे!। नेपोलियन अपने केम्प में अपने मंत्रियों से चर्चा कर रहा था, तभी एक सन्देश वाहक बड़ी तेज़ी से घोडा दौड़ाता हुआ आया, जैसे ही वह कैंप पर पहुंचा उसका घोडा थकान, भूक, और प्यास से मर गया क्यों की वह रास्ते में कहीं भी आराम के लिए नहीं रुका था।

नेपोलियन ने उसका लाया हुआ सन्देश पढ़ कर तुरंत उसका जवाब लिखकर दे दिया, क्यों की सन्देश को सेना तक जल्दी से जल्दी पहुचाना बहुत ज़रूरी था, इसलिए नेपोलियन ने घुड़सवार को तुरंत रवाना होने को कहा।

जब उस सन्देश वाहक सेनिक ने बताया की उसका घोडा मर गया है तो नेपोलियन ने तुरंत कहा की कोई बात नहीं तुम मेरा ख़ास घोडा ले जाओ।

यह सुनकर सेनिक हेरान हो गया, क्यों की वह घोडा बहुत ख़ास था, उसके कई किस्से प्रचलित थे, सेनिक ने सकुचाते हुए कहा “सम्राट! में छोटा सेनिक आपके घोड़े पर कैसे बैठ सकता हूँ?

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

यह सुनकर नेपोलियन ने कहा “एक छोटा आदमी भी दुनिया में ऊँची से ऊँची चीज़ प्राप्त कर सकता है! में भी कभी तुम्हारी ही तरह एक सामान्य सेनिक ही था!”

यह सुनने के बाद भी सेनिक का डर ख़त्म नहीं हुआ “सम्राट! मेरी हिम्मत नहीं हो पा रही है की में एक सम्राट के घोड़े पर बैठू! मुझे तो कोई सामान्य घोडा दे दीजिये!”

समझाते हुए नेपोलियन ने कहा “ देखो! सामान्य घोडा धीरे भागेगा और तुम देर से युद्ध स्थल पहुंचोगे, हो सकता है इसकी वजह से हम हार जाएँ, फिर न यह घोडा ख़ास रहेगा और न मेरी सम्राट की पदवी!, जीवन में हर किसी का एक विशेष महत्त्व होता है, एक ख़ास भूमिका निभाने के लिए हमें बनाया गया है जिसे हमें पूरा करना है! तुम इसी घोड़े को लेकर तुरंत रवाना हो जाओ ।

*एक अच्छा लीडर वह होता है जो अपने पीछे चलने वालो के आत्मविश्वाश को बढाए!
*

----------


## bndu jain

.



.

----------


## bndu jain

*एहसान को याद रखिये!*

फ़्रांस का महान सम्राट नेपोलियन (Napoleon), जिसे हमेशा अपनी बहादुरी, ईमानदारी और दृढनिश्चय के लिए याद किया जाता है, सामान्य लोगो, अपने सेनिकों के साथ भी बड़ी सहजता और सरलता से पेश आता था। नेपोलियन में कई उच्च मानवीय गुण थे जिससे वह जानता में लोकप्रिय नायक की तरह बन गया।

यह कहानी उसकी मानवीयता, दया और अपने पर किये एहसान को याद रखना और उसकी कीमत चुकाने के बारे में है।

नेपोलियन ने बचपन में बहुत गरीबी देखि थी, कई बार उसके पास खाने के लिए पैसे नहीं होते थे, उसके स्कूल के बहार ही एक औरत फल और खाने की चीजें बेचा करती थी ।

कभी कभी एसा भी होता की नेपोलियन की जेब में एक सिक्का भी नहीं होता था, ऐसे में वो उस औरत से खाने की चीजें मजबूरी में उधार ले लिया करता और पैसे आने पर उसे ईमानदारी से लोटा देता। वह औरत भी नेपोलियन पर विश्वास कर उसे ख़ुशी खुसी उधार दे देती।

जीवन में आगे चलकर, अपनी योग्यता, मेहनत, धुन और महत्वकांक्षा के ज़रिये नेपोलियन फ़्रांस की सेना में एक सामान्य सेनिक से एक अफसर, फिर सेनापति और अंत में फ़्रांस का सम्राट बन गया! सम्राट बनने के बाद जब वह अपने पुश्तेनी गांव पहुंचा तो उसने लोगों से उस औरत का पता पुछा और उसके घर पर उससे मिलने गया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

नेपोलियन ने उस औरत से पुछा “मेम, क्या आप मुझे पहचानती हैं?”

उस वक़्त नेपोलियन ने फोजी जनरल की वर्दी पहन रखी थी, जिसे देखकर वह औरत थोड़ी सहम गयी फिर उसने विस्मय से कहा “नहीं, माफ़ कीजियेगा में आपको नहीं जानती!?

नेपोलियन ने प्यार से मुस्कुराते हुए कहा “आप मुझे भूल गयीं हों, पर वह छोटा लड़का आपको अभी तक नहीं भूला है जिसे आप खुशी ख़ुशी उधार दे दिया करतीं थी” ।

यह कहकर नेपोलियन ने उस बूढी औरत को सिक्कों से भरी एक थेली उपहार में दी।


*दोस्तों, हमेशा उन लोगों को याद रखिये जो आप पर एहसान करतें है, जो आपकी मदद करतें हैं, हमेशा उनका एहसान चुकाने की कोशिश कीजिये! फ़्रांस में सम्राट तो कई हुए होंगे पर क्या किसी को उनका नाम तक याद है? लेकिंग नेपोलियन को इन्ही इंसानियत के गुणों के लिए हमेशा याद किया जाता रहेगा!*

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*गुजरात में एक प्रसिद्ध वकील
*
गुजरात में एक प्रसिद्ध वकील रहा करते थे ।
एक बार वे एक मुकदमा लड़ रहे थे कि गाँव में उनकीपत्नी बीमार हो गई ।.वे उसकी सेवा करने गाँव पहुचे कि उन्ही दिनों उनके मुक़दमे की तारीख पड़ गई ।.एक तरफ उनकी पत्नी का स्वास्थ्य था, तो दूसरी और उनका मुकदमा ।.
उन्हें असमंजस में देख पत्नी ने कहा –“मेरी चिंता न करे, आप शहर जाये । आपके न रहने पर कहीँ किसी बेकसूर को सजा न हो जाये ।”.
वकील साहब दुःखी मन से शहर पहुचे औरजब वे अपने मुवक्किल के पक्ष में जिरह करने खड़े हुए ही थे कि किसी ने उनको एक टेलीग्राम लाकर दिया।.उन्होंने टेलीग्राम पढ़कर अपनी जेब में रखलिया और बहस जारी रखी ।
अपने सबूतो के आधार पर उन्होंने अपने मुवक्किल को निर्दोष सिद्ध कर दिया, जो कि वह था भी ।.सभी लोग वकील साहब को बधाई देने पहुँचेऔर उनसे पूछने लगे कि टेलीग्राम में क्या लिखा था ?.
वकील साहब ने जब वह टेलीग्राम सबकोदिखाया तो वे अवाक् रह गए । उसमे उनकी पत्नी की मृत्यु का समाचार था ।
लोगों ने कहा- “आप अपनी बीमार पत्नी कोछोड़कर कैसे आ गए ?”.
वकील साहब बोले –“आया तो उसी के आदेश से ही था; क्योकि वह जानती थी कि बेकसूर को बचाने का कर्तव्य सबसे बड़ा धर्म होताहै “।.
वे वकील साहब और कोई नहीं — सरदारवल्लभ भाई पटेल थे, जो अपनी इसी कर्तव्य परायणता के कारण लौह पुरुष कहलाये |.सरदार जी के लिए एक लाइक करने की कोशिश करें

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*हाथी की रस्सी
*एक बार एक आदमी सर्कस देखने गया, वहां सभी प्रकार के जानवरो को पिंजरों में रखा गया था। जब वह हाथियों के बाड़े से गुजरा तो वह अचानक रुक गया और बहुत ही आश्चर्य में पड़ गया, वह सोचने लगा की इतने बड़े और शक्तिशाली जानवर को ना तो किसी पिंजरे और न ही किसी ज़ज़ीर से बल्कि, सिर्फ एक कमज़ोर, छोटी रस्सी से बांधकर रखा गया है. उसने सोचा की अगर चाहे तो यह हाथी कभी भी अपने पैर में बंधी इस कमज़ोर रस्सी को तोड़कर आज़ाद हो सकता है, लेकिन यह हाथी ऐसा कभी नहीं करता।
उसने पास ही एक महावत ( हाथी पालने वाला ) को देखा, और उससे पूछा
” यह शक्तिशाली हाथी इतनी कमज़ोर रस्सी से क्यों बंधा है और कभी भी आज़ाद होने की कोशिश क्यों नहीं करता ?
महावत ने कहा ” जब ये हाथी छोटे और कमज़ोर थे तब हम इन्हे इसी आकर की रस्सी से बांधकर रखते थे, तब ये हाथी कमज़ोर थे और इस रस्सी को  नहीं तोड़ पाते थे, धीरे धीरे ये बढ़े होते गए तब भी ये हाथी इस बात को विश्वास करने के आदि हो गए की वे इस रस्सी को नहीं तोड़ सकतें हैं।
अब भी वे यही विश्वास करतें हैं की ये रस्सी इनसे नहीं टूटेगी इसलिए ये कभी रस्सी तोड़कर आज़ाद होने का प्रयास नहीं करते।”
यह उत्तर सुनकर वह व्यक्ति आश्चर्य से सोचने लगा की ये जानवर जब चाहें तब अपने बंधन से आज़ाद हो सकतें हैं लेकिन क्यों की वे एसा विश्वास करतें हैं की वे ऐसा नहीं कर सकते इसलिए शक्तिशाली होने के बावजूद भी गुलामी की ज़ंज़ीर में जकड़े रहतें हैं।

इन्ही हाथियों की तरह हम में से कितने लोग ऐसे हैं जो यह विश्वास करतें हैं की हम कोई काम नहीं कर सकते सिर्फ इसलिए की हम उसे पहली बार करते हुए असफल हो गए थे।

*किसी काम को करते हुए असफल हो जाना सामान्य बात है, नाकामी, सीखने की प्रकिर्या का एक हिस्सा है, हमें अपने विश्वास को बनाये रख जीवन में संघर्ष करते रहना चाहिए।*

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*चीज़ों को देखने का खूबसूरत तरीका !*

----------


## bndu jain

एक बार, एक व्यक्ति, छुट्टी के दिन उसकी पसंदीदा मेगज़ीन बड़े चाव से पढ़ रहा था, तभी उसकी छोटी लड़की वहां आई, और बार बार उससे सवाल पूछ पूछ कर उसे परेशान करने लगी।

उसने छोटी लड़की को बिज़ी करने के लिए मेगज़ीन से एक पेज अलग किया, जिस पर दुनिया का नक्शा बना था, और उस पेज के कुछ टुकड़े कर, उसे एक जटिल जिग सॉ पज़ल बना दिया।  उसने उसे अपनी लड़की को दिया और कहा ” बेटा ! इस ज़िग सा पज़ल को हल करके बताओ !”

उसने सोचा की ऐसा करने से लड़की का दिमाग तेज़ होगा और कम से कम एक घंटा तो वह उसे परेशान नहीं करेगी, वह आराम से अपनी पसंदीदा मेगज़ीन पढ़ पायेगा। (Hindi Kahani)

परन्तु उसके आश्चर्य का ठिकाना ना रहा, जब उसने देखा, की लड़की कुछ मिनटों में ही दुनिया का नक्शा ठीक ठीक जोड़ कर वापस ले आई है!

जब उसने पुछा की लड़की ने यह इतनी जल्दी कैसे हल कर लिया? तो लड़की ने जवाब दिया ” ओह डेड, इस दुनिया के नक़्शे के पीछे एक आदमी की तसवीर छपी हुई थी, मेने दुनिया का नक्शा ठीक ठीक बनाने के लिए उस आदमी का चेहरा सही जोड़ दिया।  यह कहकर वह बाहर खेलने के लिए दौड़ गयी। 

*हर समस्या, हर चुनौती, और हर कठिनाई का एक दूसरा पहलू भी होता है, इस दुसरे पहलु को जानने का प्रयत्न करें ! आप यह देखकर आश्चर्यचकित रह जायेंगे की उस समस्या को हल करने का एक आसान तरीका भी है, जिसके बारे में आपने अभी तक नहीं सोचा था।*

----------


## bndu jain

*
 How to destroy your own happiness!
अपनी खुशियों को नष्ट केसे करें!



*

----------


## bndu jain

एक बार एक कव्वा थो जो अपनी ज़िन्दगी से पूरी तरह से संतुष्ट था, लेकिन एक दिन उसने सफ़ेद हंस को देख लिया! उसने सोचा
“हंस पूरी तरह सफ़ेद है और में तो काला हूँ, हंस इस दुनिया का सबसे खुशनसीब परिंदा है!” । उसने यह बात हंस को बताई।
“में भी यही सोचता था जब तक की मेने तोते को नहीं देखा था, उसके पास दो रंग हैं, अब मुझे लगता हैं की वही सबसे ज्यादा खुशहाल परिंदा है” हंस ने कहा।
कव्वा तब उड़कर तोते के पास गया तोते ने उससे कहा
“ में बहुत खुश ज़िन्दगी जीता था जब तक की मेने मोरे को नहीं देखा था!!! मेरे पास तो केवल दो ही रंग हैं, पर मोर के पास तो कई रंग हैं”
कव्वा तब उड़कर मोर के पास पहुंचा, वह एक चिड़ियाघर में था, कई लोग उसे देखने के लिए दिन भर आते रहते थे। जब शाम को सब लोग चले गए तो कव्वा उड़कर मोर के पास पहुंचा और कहा
“मोर तुम तो वाकई में बहुत ख़ूबसूरत हो!!! हर दिन हजारों लोग तुम्हे देखने के लिए आतें हैं! जब लोग मुझे देखतें हैं तो तुरंत हश करके उड़ा देते हैं! मुझे लगता हैं की तुम दुनिया में सबसे खुश परिंदे हो।
मोर ने जवाब दिया “में भी यही सोचता था, में सबसे सुन्दर परिंदा हूँ पर मेरी इसी सुन्दरता के कारण मुझे चिड़ियाघर के पिंजरे में बंद कर दिया गया है। मेने पूरे चिड़ियाघर के पिंजरों को ध्यान से देखा और पाया है की केवल कव्वा ही वह पक्षी है जिसे पिंजरे में बंद करके नहीं रखा जाता! इसलिए में कुछ दिनों से सोच रहा हूँ की काश में कव्वा होता तो में भी आज़ाद रहता और जहाँ चाहे वहां उड़ता फिरता।

हम सब लोगों की भी यही समस्या है, *हम भी दुसरें लोगो से स्वयं की तुलना करते रहतें हैं और दुखी हो जातें हैं। ईश्वर ने हमें जो कुछ दिया है हम उसकी कदर नहीं करते, इससे मायूसी और दुःख का एक दुश्चक्र शुरू हो जाता हैं! अगर आप अपनी खुशियों को नष्ट करना चाहतें हैं तो दूसरों से अपनी तुलना करना शुरू कर दें!!!*

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*आलोचना करने के पहले कई बार सोचें


*

----------


## bndu jain

एक समय की बात है गौतम बुद्द किसी गांव के रास्ते जा रहे थे। उन्हें देखकर गांव के कुछ लोग उनके पास आए, और उनकी वेशभूषा देख उनका उपहास और अपमान करने लगे।

तथागत ने कहा, 'यदि आप लोगों की बात समाप्त हो गई हो तो मैं यहां से जाउं। मुझे दूसरे स्थान पर भी पहुंचना है। बुद्ध की बात सुनकर वह ग्रामीण हैरान थे। वह गौतम बुद्ध से बोले, हमने आपका इतना अपमान किया और आप दुःखी भी नहीं हुए।'

तब बुद्ध ने कहा, मुझे अपमान से दुःख नहीं होता और स्वागत से सुख भी नहीं होता है। इसीलिए मैं वहीं करूंगा जो मैंने पिछले गांव में किया था।

एक ग्रामीण ने पूछा, पूज्य आपने पिछले गांव में ऐसा क्या किया था। तब तथागत बोले, पिछले गांव में कुछ लोग फल-फूल, मिठाइयां लेकर आए थे। तब मैंने उनसे कहा था कि मेरा पेट भरा हुआ है। मुझे माफ करो। तब मैंने उन्हें वह फल वापिस लौटा दिए थे। इस तरह आपने मुझे अपशब्द भेंट किए तो मैं वापिस इन्हें आपको लौटाता हूं।

*
यदि कोई आपको कुछ दे और आप उसे लौटा दें तो वह वस्तु, शब्द उसी के हो जाते हैं*। गौतम बुद्ध ने भी यही किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*जब गुरु नानक ने दिया विचित्र आशीर्वाद...  



*

----------


## bndu jain

गुरु नानक एक बार एक गांव में गए। उस गांव के लोग नास्तिक विचारधारा के थे। वे भगवान, उपदेश और पूजा-पाठ में बिल्कुल भी विश्वास नहीं रखते थे। वे साधुओं को ढोंगी की संज्ञा देते।*
उन्होंने नानक के प्रति कटु वचन कहे और उनका तिरस्कार भी किया, तथापि नानक देव शांत ही रहे। दूसरे दिन जब वे वहां से रवाना होने लगे तो लोग उनके पास आए और उन्होंने कहा,'जाने से पहले आशीर्वाद तो देते जाएं।'**
नानकदेव मुस्करा दिए और बोले, 'आबाद रहो।'*  
 वे जब समीपस्थ ग्राम में पहुंचे, तो वहां के लोगों ने उनका उचित सत्कार किया तथा रहने-खाने का भी उचित प्रबंध किया।**
नानकजी ने उनके समक्ष प्रवचन किया। प्रवचन समाप्ति के उपरांत श्रद्धालु लोगों ने उनसे आशीर्वाद देने का आग्रह किया, तो नानकदेव बोले, 'उजड़ जाओ।' शिष्यों ने ये विचित्र आशीर्वाद सुने तो उनकी कुछ समझ में न आया।*  
   उनमें से एक से न रहा गया और वह पूछ ही बैठा, 'देव, आपने तो बड़े ही विचित्र आशीर्वाद दिए हैं। आदर करने वालों को तो उजड़ जाने का आशीर्वाद दिया है, जबकि तिरस्कार करने वालों को आबाद रहने का। मेरी समझ में तो कुछ भी नहीं आया। कृपया स्पष्ट करें।'*
*तब नानकदेव हंसते हुए बोले, 'सज्जन लोग उजड़ेंगे तो वे जहां भी जाएंगे, अपनी सज्जनता के कारण उत्तम वातावरण बना लेंगे, किंतु दुर्जन यदि अपना स्थान छोड़ें तो वे जहां जाएंगे, वहीं का वातावरण दूषित बनाएंगे, इसलिए उन्हें आबाद रहने का आशीर्वाद दिया।  
 नानक देव के वचन सुनकर शिष्य ने उनका चरण स्पर्श किया और कहा, 'गुरु देव आप जो भी करते और सोचते हैं उनसे पीछे ज्ञान छिपा होता है जिसे हम तुच्छ प्राणी समझ नहीं सकते हैं।'*    

*

----------


## bndu jain

*प्रत्येक व्यक्ति के जीवन में एक कहानी है*

----------


## bndu jain

एक बार एक 26 साल का लड़का और उसका पिता रेलगाड़ी(train) में सफ़र कर रहे थे । वह लड़का बार-बार train की खिड़की से झाँक रहा था और बहार दीखते हुए पेड़ पौधों को देखकर जोर-जोर से चिल्ला रहा था और हंस रहा था ।
पास ही में एक शादी-शुदा जोड़ा बैठे थे वह यह सब देखकर हंस रहे थे ।

तभी उस 26 साल के लड़के के पिता ने अपने बेटे से कहा ! देखो बेटा…. बाहर असमान में बादलों को देखो वह भी हमारे साथ दौड़ लगा रहे हैं । यह पागलपना देखकर उस शादी-शुदा जोड़े को सहन नहीं हुआ और वह उस लड़के के पिता से बोल बैठे ! आप अपने बेटे को किसी डॉक्टर को क्यों नहीं दिखाते ?

यह सुनकर उस लड़के के पिता ने उत्तर दिया ! हाँ , हम डॉक्टर के पास से ही आ रहे हैं । दरसल मेरा बेटा जन्म के समय से ही देख नहीं सकता था पर आज उसके आँखों के सफल ऑपरेशन के कारण वह देख पा रहा है और आज वह बहुत खुश है । 
इस पुरे पृथ्वी में हर किसी व्यक्ति के जीवन में एक कहानी है ।
*किसी भी व्यक्ति के विषय में पूरी जानकारी न होने पर उसके विषय में टिपण्णी करना गलत बात है ।
*

----------


## bndu jain

*मुश्किलों से सीखें


*

----------


## bndu jain

एक व्यक्ति अपने गधा को लेकर शहर से लौट रहा था । गलती से वह गधा पैर खिसकने के कारण सीधे एक गहरे गढ़े में गिर गया । उसे निकलने के लिए उस व्यक्ति ने पूरा कोशिश किया परन्तु वह उस गधे को निकाल नहीं पाया ।

जब उस व्यक्ति को लगा की उसके गधे को उस गढ़े से निकालना अब असंभव हैं उसने उसे जिन्दा ही मिटटी से ढक देने का सोचा और वह ऊपर से मिटटी डालने लगा । बहुत देर तक मिटटी डालने के बाद वह इंसान पास ही अपने घर चले गया ।

पर ढेर सारी मिटटी डालने के कारण वह गधा अपने ऊपर गिरे हुए मिटटी की मदद से धीरे-धीरे उस पर अपना पैर रख-रख कर उस गढ़े के ऊपर जिन्दा चढ़ आया । अगले दिन जब वह व्यक्ति सुबह उठा तो उसने देखा उसका गधा उसके घर के बहार ही खड़ा था । यह करिश्मा देखकर वह व्यक्ति स्तम्भ रहे गया ।

इस कहानी से हमें यह शिक्षा मिलती है कि हमें कभी भी हार नहीं मानना चाहिए और बार-बार कोशिश करना चाहिए ।

----------


## bndu jain

*तो क्या ऐसी होती है 'विद्या की रेखा'


*

----------


## bndu jain

बहुत पुरानी बात है। एक बार एक बालक को उसके पिताजी ने गुरुकुल में अध्ययन के लिए भेजा। उस बालक ने गुरुकुल में विद्या अध्ययन करने लगा। तभी एक दिन गुरुजी ने उस बच्चे को एक सबक याद करने के लिए दिया।

लेकिन वह बहुत कोशिश करने के बाद भी सबक याद न कर सका। तब गुरुजी को गुस्सा आ गया। और उन्होंने दंड देने के लिए डंडा उठाया। तब उस लड़के ने अपना हाथ आगे कर दिया।

गुरुजी ज्योतिष के जानकर थे। उन्होंने बच्चे का हाथ देखा तो उनका गुस्सा ठंडा हो गया और वह चले गए।

लेकिन एक दिन उस बालक ने गुरुजी से पूछा, 'गुरुजी आपने उस दिन दंड देने वाले थे, लेकिन मेरा हाथ देखने के बाद दंड नहीं दिया।' तब गुरुजी बोले, 'बेटा तुम्हारी हाथ में विद्या की रेखा नहीं है। विद्या की रेखा न होने के कारण तुम सबक कभी भी याद नहीं कर सकते थे। हो सकता है तुम आगे भी विद्या ग्रहण न कर पाओ।'

यह सुनकर वह बालक बोला, 'विद्या की रेखा नहीं हुई तो क्या हुआ। मैं अभी इसे बना देता हूं। और उस लड़के ने एक नुकीले पत्थर से हाथ पर विद्या की रेखा बना दी।' यही बालक आगे चलकर संस्कृत के महान विद्वान पाणिनि के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुआ।

संक्षेप में

विद्या अध्ययन करने के लिए रेखाओं की जरूरत नहीं बल्कि सच्ची लगन, मेहनत, स्वयं पर विश्वास और कठिन परिश्रम की जरूरत होती है।

*जो लोग अपना भविष्य हाथों की चंद लकीरों के बल पर तय करते हैं वह जीवन में ज्यादा दूर तक नहीं पहुंच पाते।*

----------


## bndu jain

लक्ष्य पर ध्यान लगाओ

----------


## bndu jain

लक्ष्य पर ध्यान लगाओ

स्वामी विवेकानंद अमेरिका में भ्रमण कर रहे थे . एक जगह से गुजरते हुए उन्होंने पुल पर खड़े  कुछ लड़कों को नदी में तैर रहे अंडे के छिलकों पर बन्दूक से निशाना लगाते देखा . किसी भी लड़के का एक भी निशाना सही नहीं लग रहा था . तब उन्होंने ने एक लड़के से बन्दूक ली और खुद निशाना लगाने लगे . उन्होंने पहला निशाना लगाया और वो बिलकुल सही लगा ….. फिर एक के बाद एक उन्होंने कुल 12 निशाने लगाये और सभी बिलकुल सटीक लगे . ये देख लड़के दंग रह गए और उनसे पुछा , ” भला आप ये कैसे कर लेते हैं ?”

स्वामी जी बोले , “तुम जो भी कर रहे हो अपना पूरा दिमाग उसी एक काम में लगाओ. अगर तुम निशाना लगा रहे हो तो तम्हारा पूरा ध्यान सिर्फ अपने लक्ष्य पर होना चाहिए. तब तुम कभी चूकोगे नहीं . अगर तुम अपना पाठ पढ़ रहे हो तो सिर्फ पाठ के बारे में सोचो . मेरे देश में बच्चों को ये करना सिखाया जाता है. ”

----------


## bndu jain

डर का सामना

----------


## bndu jain

एक बार बनारस में स्वामी जी दुर्गा जी के मंदिर से निकल रहे थे की तभी वहां मौजूद  बहुत सारे बंदरों ने उन्हें घेर लिया. वे उनके नज़दीक आने लगे और डराने लगे . स्वामी जी भयभीत हो गए और खुद को बचाने के लिए दौड़ कर भागने लगे, पर बन्दर तो मानो पीछे ही पड़ गए, और वे उन्हें दौडाने लगे. पास खड़ा एक वृद्ध सन्यासी ये सब देख रहा था , उसने स्वामी जी को रोका और बोला , ” रुको ! उनका सामना करो !”

स्वामी जी तुरन्त पलटे  और बंदरों के तरफ बढ़ने लगे , ऐसा करते ही सभी बन्दर भाग गए . इस घटना से स्वामी जी को एक गंभीर सीख मिली और कई सालों बाद उन्होंने एक संबोधन में कहा भी – ” यदि तुम कभी किसी चीज से भयभीत हो तो उससे भागो मत , पलटो और सामना करो.”

----------


## bndu jain

सच बोलने की हिम्मत

----------


## bndu jain

सच बोलने की हिम्मत

स्वामी विवेकानंदा प्रारंभ से ही एक मेधावी छात्र थे और सभी उनके व्यक्तित्व और वाणी से प्रभावित  रहते थे. जब वो साथी छात्रों से कुछ बताते तो सब मंत्रमुग्ध हो उन्हें सुनते. एक दिन इंटरवल के दौरान वो कक्षा में कुछ मित्रों को कहानी सुना रहे थे , सभी उनकी बातें सुनने में इतने मग्न थे की उन्हें पता ही नहीं चला की कब मास्टर जी कक्षा में आये और पढ़ाना शुरू कर दिया.

मास्टर जी ने अभी पढ़ना शुरू ही किया था कि उन्हें कुछ फुसफुसाहट सुनाई दी.

” कौन बात कर रहा है ?” उन्होंने तेज आवाज़ में पूछा . सभी ने स्वामी जी और उनके साथ बैठे छात्रों किई तरफ इशारा कर दिया.

मास्टर जी  तुरंत क्रोधित हो गए, उन्होंने तुरंत उन छात्रों को बुलाया और  पाठ से संबधित एक प्रश्न पूछने लगे. जब कोई भी उत्तर न दे सका ,तब अंत में मास्टर जी ने  स्वामी जी से भी वही प्रश्न किया . पर स्वामी जी तो मानो सब कुछ पहले से ही जानते हों , उन्होंने आसानी से उत्तर दे दिया.

यह देख उन्हें यकीन हो गया कि स्वामी जी पाठ पर ध्यान दे रहे थे और बाकी छात्र बात-चीत में लगे हुए थे. फिर क्या था उन्होंने स्वामी जी को छोड़ सभी को बेंच पर खड़े होने की सजा दे दी . सभी छात्र एक -एक कर बेच पर खड़े होने लगे, स्वामी जे ने भी यही किया.

तब मास्टर जी बोले, ” नरेन्द्र (स्वामी विवेकानंद )) तुम बैठ जाओ.”

” नहीं सर , मुझे भी खड़ा होना होगा क्योंकि वो मैं ही था जो इन छात्रों से बात कर रहा था.”,स्वामी जी ने आग्रह किया.

----------


## bndu jain

दो भिक्षुक

----------


## bndu jain

दो भिक्षुक 

शाम के वक्त दो बौद्ध भिक्षुक आश्रम को लौट रहे थे . अभी-अभी बारिश हुई थी और सड़क पर जगह जगह पानी लगा हुआ था . चलते चलते उन्होंने देखा की एक खूबसूरत नवयुवती सड़क पार करने की कोशिश कर रही है पर पानी अधिक होने की वजह से ऐसा नहीं कर पा रही है . दोनों में से बड़ा बौद्ध भिक्षुक युवती के पास गया और उसे उठा कर सड़क की दूसरी और ले आया . इसके बाद वह अपने साथी के साथ आश्रम को चल दिया .

शाम को छोटा बौद्ध भिक्षुक बड़े वाले के पास पहुंचा और बोला , “ भाई , भिक्षुक होने के नाते हम किसी औरत को नहीं छू सकते ?”

“हाँ ” , बड़े ने उत्तर दिया .

तब छोटे ने पुनः पूछा , “ लेकिन आपने तो उस नवयुवती को अपनी गोद में उठाया था ?”

यह सुन बड़ा बौद्ध भिक्षुक मुस्कुराते हुए बोला, “ मैंने तो उसे सड़क की दूसरी और छोड़ दिया था , पर तुम अभी भी उसे उठाये हुए हो .”

----------


## bndu jain

बड़ी सोच

----------


## bndu jain

प्रेरक लघुकथा : बड़ी सोच  
एक बार एक आदमी ने देखा कि एक गरीब फटेहाल बच्चा बड़ी उत्सुकता से उसकी महंगी ऑडी कार को निहार रहा था। गरीब बच्चे पर तरस खा कर अमीर आदमी ने उसे अपनी कार में बैठा कर घुमाने ले गया। 

लड़के ने कहा : साहब आपकी कार बहुत अच्छी है, यह तो बहुत कीमती होगी न...। 

अमीर आदमी ने गर्व से कहा : हां, यह लाखों रुपए की है। 

गरीब लड़का बोला :  इसे खरीदने के लिए तो आपने बहुत मेहनत की होगी?

अमीर आदमी हंसकर बोला : यह कार मुझे मेरे भाई ने उपहार में दी है। 

गरीब लड़के ने कुछ सोचते हुए कहा : वाह! आपके भाई कितने अच्छे हैं। 

अमीर आदमी ने कहा : मुझे पता है कि तुम सोच रहे होंगे कि काश तुम्हारा भी कोई ऐसा भाई होता जो इतनी कीमती कार तुम्हे गिफ्ट देता!! 

गरीब लड़के की आंखों में अनोखी चमक थी, उसने कहा : नहीं साहब, मैं तो आपके भाई की तरह बनना चाहता हूं... 

सार : अपनी सोच हमेशा ऊंची रखो, दूसरों की अपेक्षाओं से कहीं अधिक ऊंची, तो तुम्हें बड़ा बनने से कोई रोक नहीं सकता।

----------


## bndu jain

साधु की सीख

किसी गाँव मे एक साधु रहा करता था ,वो जब भी नाचता तो बारिस होती थी . अतः गाव के लोगों को जब भी बारिस की जरूरत होती थी ,तो वे लोग साधु के पास जाते और उनसे अनुरोध करते की वे नाचे , और जब वो नाचने लगता तो बारिस ज़रूर होती.

कुछ दिनों बाद चार लड़के शहर से गाँव में घूमने आये, जब उन्हें यह बात मालूम हुई की किसी साधू के नाचने से बारिस होती है तो उन्हें यकीन नहीं हुआ .

शहरी पढाई लिखाई के घमंड में उन्होंने गाँव वालों को चुनौती दे दी कि हम भी नाचेंगे तो बारिस होगी और अगर हमारे नाचने से नहीं हुई तो उस साधु के नाचने से भी नहीं होगी.फिर क्या था अगले दिन सुबह-सुबह ही गाँव वाले उन लड़कों को लेकर साधु की कुटिया पर पहुंचे.

साधु को सारी बात बताई गयी , फिर लड़कों ने नाचना शुरू किया , आधे घंटे बीते और पहला लड़का थक कर बैठ गया पर बादल नहीं दिखे , कुछ देर में दूसरे ने भी यही किया और एक घंटा बीतते-बीतते बाकी दोनों लड़के भी थक कर बैठ गए, पर बारिश नहीं हुई.

अब साधु की बारी थी , उसने नाचना शुरू किया, एक घंटा बीता, बारिश नहीं हुई, साधु नाचता रहा …दो घंटा बीता बारिश नहीं हुई….पर साधु तो रुकने का नाम ही नहीं ले रहा था ,धीरे-धीरे शाम ढलने लगी कि तभी बादलों की गड़गडाहत सुनाई दी और ज़ोरों की बारिश होने लगी . लड़के दंग रह गए
और तुरंत साधु से क्षमा मांगी और पूछा-

” बाबा भला ऐसा क्यों हुआ कि हमारे नाचने से बारिस नहीं हुई और आपके नाचने से हो गयी ?”
साधु ने उत्तर दिया – ” जब मैं नाचता हूँ तो दो बातों का ध्यान रखता हूँ , पहली बात मैं ये सोचता हूँ कि अगर मैं नाचूँगा तो बारिस को होना ही पड़ेगा और दूसरी ये कि मैं तब तक नाचूँगा जब तक कि बारिस न हो जाये .”

Friends सफलता पाने वालों में यही गुण विद्यमान होता है वो जिस चीज को करते हैं उसमे उन्हें सफल होने का पूरा यकीन होता है और वे तब तक उस चीज को करते हैं जब तक कि उसमे सफल ना हो जाएं. इसलिए यदि हमें सफलता हांसिल करनी है तो उस साधु की तरह ही अपने लक्ष्य को प्राप्त करना होगा.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## Rajat Vynar

> साधु ने उत्तर दिया– ” जब मैं नाचता हूँ तो दो बातों का ध्यान रखता हूँ , पहली बात मैं ये सोचता हूँ कि अगर मैं नाचूँगा तो बारिस को होना ही पड़ेगा और दूसरी ये कि मैं तब तक नाचूँगा जब तक कि बारिश न हो जाये.”


पानी बरसाने की मज़ेदार विद्या। बात तो सही है कि तब तक नाचना पड़ेगा जब तक पानी न बरस जाए। मगर अच्छा तो यही होगा कि जब तक किसान साधु के डाँस का मज़ा लूट रहे हों तब तक साधू जल्दीबाजी में पानी न बरसाए। नहीं तो किसानों के डाँस देखने का मजा किरकिरा हो जाएगा। जब किसान डाँस देख-देखकर थक जाएँगे तो ऊबकर खुद ही कहेंगे- भई साधू, अब बारिश कराकर हमारे खेत सींच दो। बहुत हो गया डाँस।'

हमें तो साधू की विद्या में बहुत बड़ा रिस्क लग रहा है, क्योंकि बारिश के कारण बाढ़ आने का खतरा बना रहता है, जिसके कारण बाढ़ में बहकर जान जाने का रिस्क रहता है। इसलिए साधू को चाहिए कि एहतियात के तौर पर बाँध पर खड़ा होकर नाच दिखाए जिससे बाढ़ आने पर जान जाने का खतरा न रहे।

----------


## bndu jain

नजरिया हो खास 

एक बार किसी कम्पनी में नियुब्त दो लोगों को उनके प्रचार प्रमुख ने बुलाया
और कहा कि फलां क्षेत्रा में जाकर हमें अपने जूतों के मार्किट की संभावनाएं
तलाशनी हैं। पहले इनमें से एक व्यक्ति वहां गया। वहां के लोगों का रहन-सहन कुछ इस
तरह का था कि वे आम तौर पर जूते पहनते ही नहीं थे। वह व्यक्ति अपनी रिपोर्ट बनाकर
लाया और बोला- सर, वहां के लोगों ने शायद आज तक जूते पहने
ही नहीं हैं। ऐसे में हमारा बिजनेस वहां बिल्कुल नहीं चलने वाला। अब दूसरे व्यक्ति
को भेजा गया। उसने भी वहां पर यही स्थिति देखी। वह आकर बोलासर, यहां के लोगों ने शायद कभी जूते नहीं
पहने और यही बात हमारे बिजनेस को यहां स्थापित करने में उपयोगी साबित हो सकती है।
हम इन्हें बेहतर जूते उपलब्धै करवाकर जूते पहनना सिखा सकते हैं। इसलिए यहां हमारे
पास कस्टमर बेस की पयार्प्त संभावनाएं हैं। प्रचार प्रमुख इस व्यक्ति की रिपोर्ट
से बहुत खुश हुआ क्योंकि उसके सकारात्मक नजरिए ने संभावनाएं तलाश ली थीं।
दोस्तों
हमे इस कहानी से सिख मिलती है कि हमें जीवन में अपना नजरिया हमेशा सकारात्मक रखना
चाहिए।

----------


## bndu jain

एक कौआ 
एक कौआ जंगल में रहता था। अपने जीवन से बेहद संतुष्ट होकर वह इधर- उधर
उड़ता और प्रकृति का आनंद लेता। लेकिन एक दिन उसने हंस को देखा। एकदम श्वेत और
निर्मल। कौआ सोचने लगा, इसका सफेकद रंग इतना सुंदर है, यह सबसे ज्यादा खुश होगा। कौए ने हंस
से यही बात पूछी तो वह बोला, हां
मैं पहले खुश था लेकिन जब से तोते को देखा तो मुझे लगता है, वह ज्यादा खुश है क्योंकि उसके पास तो
दो रंग हैं। अब कौए ने तोते से पूछा- भाई तुम दो रंग पाकर बहुत खुश हो ना? तोता बोला- हां, कभी मैं खुश था लेकिन जब से मोर को
देखा, तो लगा , असली खुशी तो सिर्फ इसके पास है। इतना रंगबिरंगा और खूबसूरत। अब कौआ
चिडि़याघर में मोर से मिलने जा पहुंचा। मोर को देखने बहुत लोग आए थे। जब वे चले गए
तो कौआ उससे मिला। उसने मोर से पूछा- तुम इतने सुंदर हो, तुम तो बहुत खुश रहते हो ओगे? मोर बोला, सुंदर तो हूं लेकिन यहां चिडि़याघर में
कैद हूं। मैंने देखा है कि कौए को कोई बंद करके चिडि़याघर में नहीं रखता। वह आजाद
घूमता है। मुझे तो लगता है कि इस जीवन में सबसे ज्यादा खुश और संतुष्ट तुम कौए हो।
मोर की बात सुनकर कौआ उसका मुंह देखता रह गया। वह हैरान था क्योंकि आज उसे उसके
अपने गुणों एवं जीवन की अहमियत कोई दूसरा बता रहा था। अब वह अपने जीवन का महत्व
समझ गया।
दोस्तों
 अपनी तुलना दूसरों से करते हुए अपने
महत्व को कम न करें।

----------


## bndu jain

जीतने का तरीका 

दो दोस्त थे। अमित और श्याम। दोनों ही एक साथ पले-बढ़़े थे, लेकिन दोनों के स्वभाव में एक बड़ा अंतर था। अमित को यह बिल्कुल बदार्श्त नहीं था कि कोई उससे उलझे और फिर वह उसे सबक सिखाए बिना जाने दे। जबकि श्याम को बहुत बार ऐसे लोगों के साथ ही घुलते  मिलते देख लिया जाता था, जिन्होंने कुछ ही दिन पहले उससे कोई बड़ा झगड़ा मोल लिया था। अमित को श्याम का यह व्यवहार पसंद नहीं आता था। उसका मानना था कि श्याम का यह बतार्व उसकी कायरता की निशानी है, तभी वह खुद से झगड़ने वालों से भी जाकर दोस्ती कर लेता है और एक तरह से अप्रत्यक्ष तौर पर अपनी ही हार स्वीकार कर लेता है। एक दिन अमित की कहा-सुनी किसी व्यक्ति से हो गई, तो श्याम उसे रोकने का प्रयास करने लगा। 
तब आवेश में अमित उससे कह बैठा- तुम मुझे मत रोको। तुममें तो इतनी हिम्मत भी नहीं है कि किसी के साथ दुश्मनी निभा सको। तभी तो उन लोगों के साथ भी बोलचाल शुरु कर देते हो, जो तुम्हारा बुरा चाहते हैं। तुम खुद ही हार मान लेते हो, तो तुझसे कोई डरेगा क्यों? 
अमित के शांत हो जाने पर श्याम ने कहा- बात डर की नहीं है। जहां तक हार मान लेने की बात है। किसी को हराने के लिए मारने- काटने पर उतारु हो जाना जरुरी नहीं है। अपने शत्रुओं को अपनी ओर मिलाकर भी तो मैं उन्हें हरा ही रहा हूं।

----------


## shriram

* सुन्दर प्रस्तुतिकरण । 
सभी पेज सुन्दर और शिक्षाप्रद है ।
इसी कारण हमें अच्छे लगे ।

*

----------


## bndu jain

> * सुन्दर प्रस्तुतिकरण । 
> सभी पेज सुन्दर और शिक्षाप्रद है ।
> इसी कारण हमें अच्छे लगे ।
> 
> *


आपने पसंद किया धन्यवाद

----------


## bndu jain

*प्रत्येक व्यक्ति के जीवन में एक कहानी है*

एक बार एक 26 साल का लड़का और उसका पिता रेलगाड़ी(train) में सफ़र कर रहे थे । वह लड़का बार-बार train की खिड़की से झाँक रहा था और बहार दीखते हुए पेड़ पौधों को देखकर जोर-जोर से चिल्ला रहा था और हंस रहा था ।
पास ही में एक शादी-शुदा जोड़ा बैठे थे वह यह सब देखकर हंस रहे थे ।

तभी उस 26 साल के लड़के के पिता ने अपने बेटे से कहा ! देखो बेटा…. बाहर असमान में बादलों को देखो वह भी हमारे साथ दौड़ लगा रहे हैं । यह पागलपना देखकर उस शादी-शुदा जोड़े को सहन नहीं हुआ और वह उस लड़के के पिता से बोल बैठे ! आप अपने बेटे को किसी डॉक्टर को क्यों नहीं दिखाते ?

यह सुनकर उस लड़के के पिता ने उत्तर दिया ! हाँ , हम डॉक्टर के पास से ही आ रहे हैं । दरसल मेरा बेटा जन्म के समय से ही देख नहीं सकता था पर आज उसके आँखों के सफल ऑपरेशन के कारण वह देख पा रहा है और आज वह बहुत खुश है । 

इस पुरे पृथ्वी में हर किसी व्यक्ति के जीवन में एक कहानी है । हमें इस कहानी से यह शिक्षा मिलती है कि किसी भी व्यक्ति के विषय में पूरी जानकारी न होने पर उसके विषय में टिपण्णी करना गलत बात है ।

----------


## bndu jain

*मुश्किलों से सीखें*

एक व्यक्ति अपने गधा को लेकर शहर से लौट रहा था । गलती से वह गधा पैर खिसकने के कारण सीधे एक गहरे गढ़े में गिर गया । उसे निकलने के लिए उस व्यक्ति ने पूरा कोशिश किया परन्तु वह उस गधे को निकाल नहीं पाया ।
जब उस व्यक्ति को लगा की उसके गधे को उस गढ़े से निकालना अब असंभव हैं उसने उसे जिन्दा ही मिटटी से ढक देने का सोचा और वह ऊपर से मिटटी डालने लगा । बहुत देर तक मिटटी डालने के बाद वह इंसान पास ही अपने घर चले गया ।

पर ढेर सारी मिटटी डालने के कारण वह गधा अपने ऊपर गिरे हुए मिटटी की मदद से धीरे-धीरे उस पर अपना पैर रख-रख कर उस गढ़े के ऊपर जिन्दा चढ़ आया । अगले दिन जब वह व्यक्ति सुबह उठा तो उसने देखा उसका गधा उसके घर के बहार ही खड़ा था । यह करिश्मा देखकर वह व्यक्ति स्तम्भ रहे गया ।

इस कहानी से हमें यह शिक्षा मिलती है कि हमें कभी भी हार नहीं मानना चाहिए और बार-बार कोशिश करना चाहिए ।

----------


## bndu jain

*हांथी और रस्सी की कहानी*
एक बार एक व्यक्ति शहर में रास्ते पर चलते हुए जा रहा था। अचानक ही वह एक सर्कस के बाहर रुक गया और वहां रस्सी से बंधे हुए एक हाथी को देकने लगा और सोचने लगा । वह सोच रहा था कि जो हाथी जाली, मोटे चैन या कड़ी को भी तोड़ देने की शक्ति रखता है वह एक साधारण रस्सी से बंधे होने पर भी कुछ नहीं कर रहा है ।
उस व्यक्ति नें तभी देखा कि हाथी के पास में एक ट्रेनर(trainer) खड़ा था । यह देखकर उस व्यक्ति ने ट्रेनर से पुछा ! यह हाथी अपनी जगह से इधर उधर क्यों नहीं भागता या रस्सी क्यों नहीं तोड़ता है ? उसने जवाब दिया ! जब यह हाथी छोटा था तब भी हम इसी रस्सी से इसे बांधते थे । जब यह हाथी छोटा था तब यह बार बार इस रस्सी को तोड़ने की कोशिश करता था पर कभी तोड़ नहीं पाया और बार बार कोशिश करने के कारण हाथी को यह विश्वास हो गया कि रस्सी को तोडना असंभव है । जबकी आज वह रस्सी को तोड़ने की ताकत रखता फिर भी वह या सोच कर कोशिश भी नहीं कर रहा है कि पूरा जीवन में इस रस्सी को तोड़ नहीं पाया तो आब क्या तोड़ पाउँगा ।

यह सुनकर वह व्यक्ति दंग रह गया ।

उस हाथी की तरह हममे से भी कई लोग ऐसे हैं जो अपने जिंदगी में कोशिश करना छोड़ चुके हैं क्योंकि बस वह पहले से ही बार बार कोशिश करने पर असफलता प्राप्त कर चुके होते हैं। उन्हें बार बार कोशिश करते रहना चाहिए ।`

जीवन में बार बार असफल होने से ही सफलता का रास्ता दिखता है ।

----------


## bndu jain

*बड़ी सोच * 


एक बार एक आदमी ने देखा कि एक गरीब फटेहाल बच्चा बड़ी उत्सुकता से उसकी महंगी ऑडी कार को निहार रहा था। गरीब बच्चे पर तरस खा कर अमीर आदमी ने उसे अपनी कार में बैठा कर घुमाने ले गया। 

लड़के ने कहा : साहब...आपकी कार बहुत अच्छी है, यह तो बहुत कीमती होगी न...। 

अमीर आदमी ने गर्व से कहा : हां, यह लाखों रुपए की है। 

गरीब लड़का बोला : इसे खरीदने के लिए तो आपने बहुत मेहनत की होगी?

अमीर आदमी हंसकर बोला : यह कार मुझे मेरे भाई ने उपहार में दी है। 

गरीब लड़के ने कुछ सोचते हुए कहा :  वाह! आपके भाई कितने अच्छे हैं। 

अमीर आदमी ने कहा : मुझे पता है कि तुम सोच रहे होंगे कि काश तुम्हारा भी कोई ऐसा भाई होता जो इतनी कीमती कार तुम्हे गिफ्ट देता!! 

गरीब लड़के की    आंखों में अनोखी चमक थी, उसने कहा : नहीं साहब, मैं तो आपके भाई की तरह बनना चाहता हूं... 

सार : अपनी सोच हमेशा ऊंची रखो, दूसरों की अपेक्षाओं से कहीं अधिक ऊंची, तो तुम्हें बड़ा बनने से कोई रोक नहीं सकता।

----------


## bndu jain

*"एक चुटकी ज़हर रोजाना"*
***********************
आरती नामक एक युवती का विवाह हुआ और वह अपने पति और सास के साथ अपने ससुराल में रहने लगी। कुछ ही दिनों बाद आरती को आभास होने लगा कि उसकी सास के साथ पटरी नहीं बैठ रही है। सास पुराने ख़यालों की थी और बहू नए विचारों वाली।
आरती और उसकी सास का आये दिन झगडा होने लगा।
दिन बीते, महीने बीते. साल भी बीत गया. न तो सास टीका-टिप्पणी करना छोड़ती और न आरती जवाब देना। हालात बद से बदतर होने लगे। आरती को अब अपनी सास से पूरी तरह नफरत हो चुकी थी. आरती के लिए उस समय स्थिति और बुरी हो जाती जब उसे भारतीय परम्पराओं के अनुसार दूसरों के सामने अपनी सास को सम्मान देना पड़ता। अब वह किसी भी तरह सास से छुटकारा पाने की सोचने लगी.
एक दिन जब आरती का अपनी सास से झगडा हुआ और पति भी अपनी माँ का पक्ष लेने लगा तो वह नाराज़ होकर मायके चली आई।
आरती के पिता आयुर्वेद के डॉक्टर थे. उसने रो-रो कर अपनी व्यथा पिता को सुनाई और बोली – “आप मुझे कोई जहरीली दवा दे दीजिये जो मैं जाकर उस बुढ़िया को पिला दूँ नहीं तो मैं अब ससुराल नहीं जाऊँगी…”
बेटी का दुःख समझते हुए पिता ने आरती के सिर पर प्यार से हाथ फेरते हुए कहा – “बेटी, अगर तुम अपनी सास को ज़हर खिला कर मार दोगी तो तुम्हें पुलिस पकड़ ले जाएगी और साथ ही मुझे भी क्योंकि वो ज़हर मैं तुम्हें दूंगा. इसलिए ऐसा करना ठीक नहीं होगा.”
लेकिन आरती जिद पर अड़ गई – “आपको मुझे ज़हर देना ही होगा ….
अब मैं किसी भी कीमत पर उसका मुँह देखना नहीं चाहती !”
कुछ सोचकर पिता बोले – “ठीक है जैसी तुम्हारी मर्जी। लेकिन मैं तुम्हें जेल जाते हुए भी नहीं देख सकता इसलिए जैसे मैं कहूँ वैसे तुम्हें करना होगा ! मंजूर हो तो बोलो ?”
“क्या करना होगा ?”, आरती ने पूछा.
पिता ने एक पुडिया में ज़हर का पाउडर बाँधकर आरती के हाथ में देते हुए कहा – “तुम्हें इस पुडिया में से सिर्फ एक चुटकी ज़हर रोज़ अपनी सास के भोजन में मिलाना है।
कम मात्रा होने से वह एकदम से नहीं मरेगी बल्कि धीरे-धीरे आंतरिक रूप से कमजोर होकर 5 से 6 महीनों में मर जाएगी. लोग समझेंगे कि वह स्वाभाविक मौत मर गई.”
पिता ने आगे कहा -“लेकिन तुम्हें बेहद सावधान रहना होगा ताकि तुम्हारे पति को बिलकुल भी शक न होने पाए वरना हम दोनों को जेल जाना पड़ेगा ! इसके लिए तुम आज के बाद अपनी सास से बिलकुल भी झगडा नहीं करोगी बल्कि उसकी सेवा करोगी।
यदि वह तुम पर कोई टीका टिप्पणी करती है तो तुम चुपचाप सुन लोगी, बिलकुल भी प्रत्युत्तर नहीं दोगी ! बोलो कर पाओगी ये सब ?”
आरती ने सोचा, छ: महीनों की ही तो बात है, फिर तो छुटकारा मिल ही जाएगा. उसने पिता की बात मान ली और ज़हर की पुडिया लेकर ससुराल चली आई.
ससुराल आते ही अगले ही दिन से आरती ने सास के भोजन में एक चुटकी ज़हर रोजाना मिलाना शुरू कर दिया।
साथ ही उसके प्रति अपना बर्ताव भी बदल लिया. अब वह सास के किसी भी ताने का जवाब नहीं देती बल्कि क्रोध को पीकर मुस्कुराते हुए सुन लेती।
रोज़ उसके पैर दबाती और उसकी हर बात का ख़याल रखती।
सास से पूछ-पूछ कर उसकी पसंद का खाना बनाती, उसकी हर आज्ञा का पालन करती।
कुछ हफ्ते बीतते बीतते सास के स्वभाव में भी परिवर्तन आना शुरू हो गया. बहू की ओर से अपने तानों का प्रत्युत्तर न पाकर उसके ताने अब कम हो चले थे बल्कि वह कभी कभी बहू की सेवा के बदले आशीष भी देने लगी थी।
धीरे-धीरे चार महीने बीत गए. आरती नियमित रूप से सास को रोज़ एक चुटकी ज़हर देती आ रही थी।
किन्तु उस घर का माहौल अब एकदम से बदल चुका था. सास बहू का झगडा पुरानी बात हो चुकी थी. पहले जो सास आरती को गालियाँ देते नहीं थकती थी, अब वही आस-पड़ोस वालों के आगे आरती की तारीफों के पुल बाँधने लगी थी।
बहू को साथ बिठाकर खाना खिलाती और सोने से पहले भी जब तक बहू से चार प्यार भरी बातें न कर ले, उसे नींद नही आती थी।
छठा महीना आते आते आरती को लगने लगा कि उसकी सास उसे बिलकुल अपनी बेटी की तरह मानने लगी हैं। उसे भी अपनी सास में माँ की छवि नज़र आने लगी थी।
जब वह सोचती कि उसके दिए ज़हर से उसकी सास कुछ ही दिनों में मर जाएगी तो वह परेशान हो जाती थी।
इसी ऊहापोह में एक दिन वह अपने पिता के घर दोबारा जा पहुंची और बोली – “पिताजी, मुझे उस ज़हर के असर को ख़त्म करने की दवा दीजिये क्योंकि अब मैं अपनी सास को मारना नहीं चाहती … !
वो बहुत अच्छी हैं और अब मैं उन्हें अपनी माँ की तरह चाहने लगी हूँ!”
पिता ठठाकर हँस पड़े और बोले – “ज़हर ? कैसा ज़हर ? मैंने तो तुम्हें ज़हर के नाम पर हाजमे का चूर्ण दिया था … हा हा हा !!!”
"बेटी को सही रास्ता दिखाये,
माँ बाप का पूर्ण फर्ज अदा करे"

----------


## anita

अनुकरणीय प्रसंग 


सूत्र के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## bndu jain

> अनुकरणीय प्रसंग 
> 
> 
> सूत्र के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## bndu jain

गौतम बुद्ध और निर्धन बुढ़िया

----------


## bndu jain

भगवान बुद्ध का जब पाटलिपुत्र में शुभागमन हुआ, तो हर व्यक्ति अपनी-अपनी सांपत्तिक स्थिति के अनुसार उन्हें उपहार देने की योजना बनाने लगा।   
राजा बिंबिसार ने भी कीमती हीरे, मोती और रत्न उन्हें पेश किए। बुद्धदेव ने सबको एक हाथ से सहर्ष स्वीकार किया। इसके बाद मंत्रियों, सेठों, साहूकारों ने अपने-अपने उपहार उन्हें अर्पित किए और बुद्धदेव ने उन सबको एक हाथ से स्वीकार कर लिया।   
 इतने में एक बुढ़िया लाठी टेकते वहां आई। बुद्धदेव को प्रणाम कर वह बोली, ' भगवन्*, जिस समय आपके आने का समाचार मुझे मिला, उस समय मैं यह अनार खा रही थी। मेरे पास कोई दूसरी चीज न होने के कारण  मैं इस अधखाए फल को ही ले आई हूं। यदि आप मेरी इस तुच्छ भेंट स्वीकार करें, तो मैं अहोभाग्य समझूंगी।' भगवान बुद्ध ने दोनों हाथ सामने कर वह फल ग्रहण किया।

----------


## bndu jain

राजा बिंबिसार ने जब यह देखा तो उन्होंने बुद्धदेव से कहा, 'भगवन्*, क्षमा करें! एक प्रश्न पूछना चाहता हूं। हम सबने आपको कीमती और बड़े-बड़े उपहार दिए जिन्हें आपने एक हाथ से ग्रहण किया लेकिन इस बुढ़िया.द्वारा दिए गए छोटे एवं जूठे फल को आपने दोनों हाथों से ग्रहण किया, ऐसा क्यों?' 

यह सुन बुद्धदेव मुस्कराए और बोले, 'राजन्*!   आप सबने अवश्य बहुमूल्य उपहार दिए हैं किंतु यह सब आपकी संपत्ति का दसवां हिस्सा भी नहीं है। आपने यह दान दीनों और गरीबों की भलाई के लिए नहीं किया है   इसलिए आपका यह दान 'सात्विक दान' की श्रेणी में नहीं आ सकता। इसके विपरीत इस बुढ़िया ने अपने मुंह का कौर ही मुझे दे डाला है।  भले ही यह बुढ़िया निर्धन है लेकिन इसे संपत्ति की कोई लालसा नहीं है। यही कारण है कि इसका दान मैंने खुले हृदय से, दोनों हाथों से स्वीकार किया है।'

----------


## bndu jain

शिष्य ने किया अपमान तो संत ने दी यह सीख

संत दादू दयाल अपनी सादगी और सहनशीलता के लिए सर्वत्र विख्यात थे। एक बार एक थानेदार घोड़े पर सवार होकर उनके दर्शन को चल पड़ा। संत दादू फटे-पुराने वस्त्र पहने एक पेड़ की छाया में बैठे थे। 

अहंकारी थानेदार के दिमाग में यह बात नहीं आई कि ऐसा साधारण आदमी संत दादू दयाल हो सकता है। उसने घोड़े पर बैठे-बैठे कड़कदार आवाज में पूछा, 'अरे ओ बुड्ढे! क्या तू जानता है कि संत दादू दयाल कहां रहते हैं?' वह शांत भाव से बैठे रहे। थानेदार ने दोबारा पूछा, बहरा है क्या? मैं पूछ रहा हूं संत दादू दयाल कहां रहते हैं?' इस बार भी संत दादू ने कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं दी। वे मंद-मंद मुस्कुराते हुए अपना काम करते रहे।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

थानेदार को लगा कि वह जानबूझ कर उसकी बात अनसुनी कर रहे हैं। इसे अपना अपमान समझ वह उन्हें धमकियां देने लगा। जब इस पर भी संत दादू कुछ नहीं बोले, तो तंग आकर गालियां बकता हुआ थानेदार आगे बढ़ गया। आगे जाकर थानेदार ने एक आदमी से पूछा, 'क्या तुम जानते हो कि संत दादू दयाल कहां रहते है?' उस आदमी ने उसे वापस पीछे चलने को कहा और उसे संत दादू के पास ले आया। थानेदार यह जानकर सन्न रह गया कि संत दादू दयाल वही हैं, जिन्हें उसने कुछ देर पहले गालियां दी थीं। वह पछताते हुए बोला, 'महात्मन! मुझे माफ कर दीजिए। मैं तो आपको अपना गुरु बनाने आया था, पर देखिए मैंने क्या किया।' 

संत दादू दयाल मुस्कराते हुए बोले, 'कोई एक टके का घड़ा भी खरीदता है तो उसे ठोक-बजाकर देखता है। तुम तो गुरु को पाना चाहते थे। किसी को गुरु बनाने से पहले उसे अच्छी तरह परख लेना चाहिए कि वह कच्चा है या पक्का। तुमने भी वही किया, इसमें गलत क्या है?' लज्जित थानेदार ने कसम खाई कि भविष्य में वह किसी से दुर्व्यवहार नहीं करेगा।

----------


## bndu jain

बुरे वक्त में संभल गए तो कोई हरा नहीं सकता

हौथोर्न अंग्रेजी के महान लेखक थे। पर वह शुरू से लेखक नहीं थे। पहले वह कस्टम हाउस में साधारण सी नौकरी करते थे। एक दिन अचानक उन्हें कस्टम हाउस नौकरी से निकाल दिया गया। जब वह घर पहुंचे तो पत्नी से बोले, 'आज मुझे नौकरी से निकाल दिया गया है।' पत्नी सोफिया यह सुनकर कुछ परेशान हुईं लेकिन फिर मुस्करा कर बोलीं, 'नाकामयाबी में धैर्य से काम करते रहना है। इतने हताश और उदास मत हो। मुझे पता है कि तुम बहुत मेहनती, प्रतिभाशाली और विलक्षण इंसान हो। अगर तुम्हारा एक रास्ता बंद हुआ है तो इसके साथ ही एक ऐसा रास्ता खुला है जो तुम्हें भविष्य में काफी प्रसिद्धि देगा।' नाथानिएल हैरानी से बोले, 'नौकरी छूटना तो एक बड़ी आफत है। इसमें भला क्या अच्छा हो सकता है?'

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

तब पत्नी ने कहा, 'मैं जानती हूं कि तुम बहुत अच्छा लिखते हो। तुम्हारे लेखन की शैली और भाषा गजब की है। नौकरी के कारण तुम लेखन को पूरा समय नहीं दे पा रहे थे। तुम लिखो, सफलता अवश्य मिलेगी।' पत्नी की बात सुनकर नाथानिएल थोड़ा सोचने लगे, फिर बोले, 'तुम्हारी बात तो ठीक है, लेकिन तब तक घर का खर्च कैसे चलेगा?' सोफिया ने कहा, 'तुम इन बातों की चिंता छोड़ो और बस लिखने में जुट जाओ। तब तक घर खर्च मैं चलाऊंगी।' 

इसके बाद नाथानिएल लेखन में जुट गए और सोफिया ने घर संभाल लिया। दिन बीतते गए और एक साल में नाथानिएल ने विक्टोरिया युग का महान उपन्यास 'द स्कारलेट लेटर' लिखा जिसने नाथानिएल हौथोर्न को नई पहचान दी। उन्हें आज भी इसी उपन्यास से पहचाना जाता है। हुनर हम सभी में होता है। बस जरूरत है सही समय पर उस हुनर को पहचानने और तराशते हुए उससे एक सुंदर रचना करने की। यह हुनर किसी भी तरह का हो सकता है।

----------


## bndu jain

एक लुटेरे बादशाह की ऐसी सोच, दंग रह जाएंगे

करनाल के विशाल मैदान में मोहम्मद शाह की सेना नादिर शाह के हाथों बुरी तरह पराजित हो गई थी। विजयी नादिर शाह जीत का सेहरा बांध कर दिल्ली पहुंचा। वहां उसका भव्य स्वागत किया गया। इसी बीच नादिर शाह को प्यास लगी और उन्होंने पानी पीने की इच्छा जताई। मोहम्मद शाह ने पानी लाने का संकेत दिया। काफी देर हो गई किंतु पानी नहीं आया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

तभी नादिर शाह को नगाड़े और तुरही की आवाज सुनाई दी। उसे लगा कि शायद कहीं कोई उत्सव मनाया जा रहा है, जिसकी गूंज दूर तक सुनाई दे रही है। तभी उसकी नजर अनुचरों की भीड़ पर पड़ी। उसने देखा कि अनुचरों की भीड़ सोने-चांदी के थालों में सजाए, चंवर झुलाते हुए पानी की सुराही, गिलास, पानदान और पीकदान लिए चली आ रही है। नादिर शाह समझ गया कि यह सारा आडंबर केवल उसे पानी पिलाने के लिए किया जा रहा है। वह मोहम्मद शाह से बोला, 'अब मैं समझा कि इतनी विशाल सेना होने पर भी तुम हार क्यों गए?' मोहम्मद शाह नादिरशाह की इस बात पर हैरानी से उसकी ओर देखने लगा। तभी नादिर शाह ने एक भिश्ती को अपने पास बुलाया। भिश्ती मशक में पानी ले आया। नादिर शाह ने तुरंत अपना टोप उतारा और मशक से उड़ेलकर पानी पी लिया। 

पानी पीने के बाद उसने मोहम्मद शाह से कहा, 'विलासिता मनुष्य को ले डूबती है। यह तुमने सिद्ध कर दिया। यदि हम भी विलासी प्रवृत्ति के होते तो कभी ईरान से हिंदुस्तान तक नहीं पहुंच सकते थे। इंसान सादगी और हिम्मत के साथ अपने कार्यों को करता रहे तो वह बड़ी से बड़ी विजय प्राप्त कर सकता है।'

----------


## bndu jain

बच्चे की ऐसी देशभक्ति, कहा तो भगवान से भी लड़ जाऊंगा
अमेरिका में वेदांत का प्रचार करके भारत लौटते हुए स्वामी रामतीर्थ जापान गए। वहां उनका भव्य स्वागत हुआ। वहां उन्हें एक स्कूल में आमंत्रित किया गया। स्कूल में एक विद्यार्थी से स्वामी जी ने सप्रेम पूछा, 'बच्चे! तुम किस धर्म को मानते हो?' उस छात्र ने उत्तर देते हुए कहा, 'बौद्ध धर्म को'।

इसके बाद स्वामी जी ने पूछा, 'बुद्ध के बारे में तुम्हारे क्या विचार हैं?' विद्यार्थी ने उत्तर दिया, 'बुद्ध तो भगवान हैं।' इतना कहकर उसने ध्यान करके अपने देश की प्रथा के अनुसार भगवान बुद्ध को सम्मान के साथ प्रणाम किया। फिर स्वामी जी ने उस विद्यार्थी से पूछा, 'अच्छा बताओ तुम कन्फ्यूशियस के बारे में क्या सोचते हो?' विद्यार्थी ने बड़ी बुद्धिमानी से स्वामी जी के प्रश्न का उत्तर दिया, 'कन्फ्यूशियस एक महान संत हैं।' इसके बाद उसने कन्फ्यूशियस का ध्यान करके उन्हें भी सादर प्रणाम किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अंत में स्वामी जी ने सवाल किया, 'बच्चे, सुनो! अगर किसी दूसरे देश से जापान को जीतने के लिए एक भारी सेना आए और उसके सेनापति बुद्ध या कन्फ्यूशियस हों तो उस समय तुम क्या करोगे?' इतना सुनना था कि छात्र का चेहरा तमतमा उठा। स्वामी जी की बात पर वह सहसा खड़ा हो गया। उसकी भुजाएं फड़क उठीं। उसने अपनी आंखों से घूरते हुए जोश के साथ कहा, 'तब...तब मैं अपनी तलवार से बुद्ध का सिर काट दूंगा और कन्फ्यूशियस को पैरों से रौंद दूंगा।' 

उस छात्र का जोशीला उत्तर सुनकर स्वामी जी गदगद हो गए। उन्होंने उस वीर विद्यार्थी को प्यार से अपनी भुजाओं में भर लिया। उनके मुंह से सहसा निकल पड़ा, 'शाबाश! जिस देश के बच्चे ऐसे देश-भक्त हों, वह देश कभी किसी का गुलाम नहीं हो सकता और उसकी उन्नति को कोई नहीं रोक सकता है।' मैं तुम्हारी देशभक्ति की परीक्षा ले रहा था और तुम उस परीक्षा में सफल हुए।

----------


## superidiotonline

> संत दादू दयाल मुस्कराते हुए बोले, 'कोई एक टके का घड़ा भी खरीदता है तो उसे ठोक-बजाकर देखता है। तुम तो गुरु को पाना चाहते थे। किसी को गुरु बनाने से पहले उसे अच्छी तरह परख लेना चाहिए कि वह कच्चा है या पक्का।


हा-हा.. अच्छी कहानी है। घोर कलियुग में पाठकों को इतनी पुरातन कहानियाँ सुनाकर भ्रमित मत करिए। कहानी पढ़कर बेचारे पाठकों ने आज के साधू-संतो को ठोंक-बजाकर परखना शुरू कर दिया तो साधू-संत के शिष्यगण उल्टा उन्हें ठोंक-बजा देंगे।

----------


## bndu jain

खिलाड़ी का ऐसा जवाब, हो जाएंगी आंखें नम

एक बार महान विंबलडन विजेता आर्थर एशे को दंत चिकित्सा के समय ऐसा रक्त चढ़ा दिया गया जो एड्स से संक्रमित था। इससे वह विषाणुग्रस्त हो गए। आर्थर विश्व के नंबर वन टेनिस खिलाड़ी थे। उनके खेल से लोग बेहद प्रभावित होते थे। उनके प्रशंसक दुनिया भर में थे। जब उन्हें यह ज्ञात हुआ कि आर्थर एड्स से पीड़ित हो गए हैं तो उन्होंने प्रार्थना सभाएं आयोजित करनी शुरू कर दीं। चिकित्सकों ने उन्हें परामर्श देना आरंभ कर दिया।

आर्थर के कई प्रशंसक तो दिन-रात उनके लंबे जीवन की कामना ही करते रहते थे। प्रतिदिन उनके पास अपने प्रशंसकों की अनगिनत चिट्ठियां आती थीं। आर्थर सभी चिट्ठियों को बड़े प्रेम से पढ़ते थे और उनके जवाब भी देते थे। एक दिन उन्होंने एक पत्र खोला। उस पत्र में उनके एक बहुत बड़े प्रशंसक ने उनसे पूछा था, 'ईश्वर ने इस भयंकर बीमारी के लिए आप को ही क्यों चुना?'

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

इस पत्र को पढ़कर आर्थर मंद-मंद मुस्कराए। उन्होंने उस पत्र का जवाब लिखना शुरू किया। उस पत्र का जो जवाब आर्थर ने दिया, उसने बहुत से व्यक्तिओं को हिला कर रख दिया। इसके साथ ही लोगों में एक सकारात्मक संदेश भी गया। एशे ने लिखा था,* 'पूरे विश्व में 5 करोड़ बच्चे टेनिस खेलना शुरू करते हैं, 50 लाख खेलना सीख पाते हैं, 5 लाख पेशेवर टेनिस खिलाड़ी बनते हैं। 50 हजार लोग प्रतियोगिताओं तक पहुंच पाते हैं, 5 हजार ग्रैंडस्लैम में, 50 विंबलडन में, 4 सेमीफाइनल में और केवल 2 फाइनल में पहुंचते हैं। इसके बाद इतने लोगों में विजेता कोई एक होता है। जब विंबलडन कप की ट्रॉफी जीतने के बाद मैंने कभी ईश्वर से नहीं पूछा, 'मैं ही क्यों?' तो आज पीड़ा के समय भी मुझे नहीं पूछना चाहिए कि 'मैं ही क्यों?'* उनके सकारात्मक दृष्टिकोण ने उन्हें बीमारी से लड़ने की शक्ति प्रदान की।

----------


## bndu jain

लोकहित का संकल्प

कोई डेढ़ सौ वर्ष पहले महाराष्ट्र के एक अत्यंत रूढ़िग्रस्त ब्राह्यण परिवार में एक कन्या का विवाह मात्र नौ वर्ष की उम्र में कर दिया गया। मात्र चौदह वर्ष की आयु में उसने एक पुत्र को जन्म दिया, लेकिन जन्म के दस दिन बाद ही शिशु की मृत्यु हो गई। कारण मां की अपरिपक्व उम्र के कारण शिशु को पर्याप्त पोषण व समय पर चिकित्सा सुविधा न मिल पाना। मां जो स्वयं एक किशोरी थी यह आघात सहन नहीं कर पा रही थी।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

इस घटना के बाद वह जब भी अपने आसपास ऐसी कोई घटना देखती तो इस बात पर गहरा अफसोस करती कि वह कुछ नहीं कर पा रही। आखिर एक दिन उसने दृढ़ निश्चय किया कि वह स्वयं डॉक्टर बनेगी और नन्हे शिशुओं व दूसरे रोगियों को अकाल मौतों से बचाने का प्रयास करेगी। उसने इस फैसले के बारे में पति को बतलाया। पत्नी की इच्छा को सम्मान देते हुए उन्होंने इस कार्य में पूरा सहयोग देने का फैसला किया। पति के सहयोग और अपनी उत्कट इच्छा के बल पर वह सारी बाधाएं पार करती गईं और आखिरकार मेडिसिन की पढ़ाई करने अमरीका चली गईं। 

वहां प्रतिकूल मौसम के कारण पहले से ही अस्वस्थ चल रही इस युवती को क्षयरोग हो गया। लेकिन उसने हिम्मत नहीं हारी और मेडिसिन की पढ़ाई पूरी करने के बाद ही स्वदेश लौटी। वापस लौटने पर देश में उनका भव्य स्वागत किया गया। आते ही उसने चिकित्सक के रूप में कार्य करना प्रारंभ कर दिया। हालांकि वह ज्यादा दिन जीवित नहीं रहीं। स्वदेश वापसी के एक वर्ष बाद ही उनकी जीवनलीला समाप्त हो गई। ये युवती और कोई नहीं देश की पहली महिला डॉक्टर आनंदीबाई जोशी थीं। लोकहित में लिया गया उनका दृढ़ संकल्प व अत्यंत प्रतिकूल परिस्थितियों में उसे पूरा करने का साहस आज भी सबके लिए प्रेरणा का स्रोत है।

----------


## bndu jain

जब खिलाड़ी के एक सच से हार गए मैच

रैकेट बॉल की विश्व चैंपियनशिप का फाइनल मैच चल रहा था। रुबेन गॉनजेलिस फाइनल मैच खेल रहे थे। उनके प्रतिद्वंद्वी और उनमें कड़ी टक्कर थी। दर्शक सांस रोके मैच देख रहे थे। अचानक मैच पॉइंट पर गॉनजेलिस ने एक बहुत अच्छा शॉट खेला। रेफरी और लाइंसमैन, दोनों ने उनके शॉट को सही बताया और उन्हें विजेता घोषित कर दिया गया।

इस घोषणा के साथ ही चारों ओर तालियां गूंज उठीं। लोगों ने रुबेन गॉनजेलिस के नारे लगाने शुरू कर दिए। रुबेन हतप्रभ थे। उन्हें कुछ समझ ही नहीं आ रहा था कि अचानक यह क्या हो गया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

उन्होंने अपने आपको संभाला और वह प्रतिद्वंद्वी से हाथ मिलाते हुए बोले, 'शॉट गलत था।' उनके यह कहते ही सब सन्नाटे में आ गए। परिणामस्वरूप वह सर्विस हार गए और मैच भी। पल में इतना बड़ा निर्णय पलट गया। वहां उपस्थित हर व्यक्ति निर्णय के उलट-फेर से दंग रह गया। प्रत्येक व्यक्ति रुबेन गॅानजेलिस के सच से हैरान था। यह कोई सोच भी नहीं सकता था कि एक खिलाड़ी, जिसके हक में सारी बातें हों, वह हार को सच बोलकर इस तरह से गले लगा लेगा। काफी देर तक इसी के बारे में चर्चा होती रही। 

माहौल जब थमा तो मीडिया ने पूछा कि जब सब चीजें उनके पक्ष में थीं तो उन्होंने विश्व चैंपियनशिप की इतनी बड़ी जीत को स्वीकार क्यों नहीं किया? इस पर रुबेन गॉनजेलिस ने सहजता से कहा, 'अपने जमीर को बनाए रखने के लिए मेरे पास यही एक रास्ता था। यदि मैं आज ऐसा नहीं करता तो यह जीत मुझे जिंदगी भर तड़पाती रहती। इसलिए मैंने मैच हारकर सच्चाई को जिताने का फैसला किया।' आज भी उनकी यह घटना हृदय को झकझोर देती है।

----------


## bndu jain

राजा की समझ पर क्यों लौटी सेना?

एक दिन महात्मा जी भिक्षा मांगने जा रहे थे, सड़क पर एक सिक्का दिखा, जिसे उठाकर उन्होंने झोली में रख लिया। उमके साथ जा रहे दोनों शिष्य इससे हैरान हो गए। वे मन में सोच रहे थे कि काश सिक्का उन्हें मिलता, तो वे बाजार से मिठाई ले आते।
महात्मा जी जान गए। वह बोले यह साधारण सिक्का नहीं है, मैं इसे किसी योग्य व्यक्ति को दूंगा, पर कई दिन बीत जाने के बाद भी उन्होंने सिक्का किसी को नहीं दिया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

एक दिन महात्मा जी को खबर मिली कि सिंहगढ़ के महाराज अपनी विशाल सेना के साथ उधर से गुजर रहे हैं। महात्मा जी ने शिष्यों से कहा, सोनपुर छोड़ने की घड़ी आ गई।
शिष्यों के साथ महात्मा जी चल पड़े। तभी राजा की सवारी आ गई। मंत्री ने राजा को बताया कि ये महात्मा जा रहे हैं। बड़े ज्ञानी हैं। राजा ने हाथी से उतर कर महात्मा जी को प्रणाम किया और कहा, कृपया मुझे आशीर्वाद दें।
महात्मा जी ने झोले से सिक्का निकाला और राजा की हथेली पर उसे रखते हुए कहा, हे नरेश, तुम्हारा राज्य धन-धान्य से संपन्न है। फिर भी तुम्हारे लालच का अंत नहीं है। तुम और पाने की लालसा
में युद्ध करने जा रहे हो। मेरे विचार में तुम सबसे बड़े दरिद्र हो। इसलिए मैंने तुम्हें यह सिक्का दिया है। राजा इस बात का मतलब समझ गया। उन्होंने सेना को वापस चलने आदेश दिया।
*संक्षेप में
लालच इंसान को इतना अंधा कर देता है कि उसे अच्छे और बुरे में फर्क दिखाई नहीं देता।
*

----------


## bndu jain

गरीब विद्वान व राजा भोज कैसे बन गए भाई-भाई ?

कई वर्ष पहले धार में राजा भोज का शासन था। उस राज्य में एक गरीब विद्वान रहता था। आर्थिक तंगी से घबराकर एक दिन विद्वान की पत्नी ने उससे कहा-आप राजा भोज के पास क्यों नहीं जाते? वह विद्वानों का बड़ा आदर करते हैं। हो सकता है आपकी विद्वता से प्रभावित होकर वह आपको ढेर सारा धन दे दें।

विद्वान राजा के दरबार में पहुंचा। पहरेदार ने पूछा-आप कौन हैं? कहां जाना है? विद्वान ने कहा- जाओ राजा से कहो कि उनका भाई आया है। पहरेदार ने जब भोज को यह बात बताई तो वह सोचने लगे- 'मेरा तो कोई भाई है नहीं है फिर कौन हो सकता है। कहीं कोई धूर्त तो नहीं।' उनकी उत्सुकता जागी। उन्होंने विद्वान को बुलवा लिया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

कैसे हुए भाई-भाई

भोज ने विद्वान से पूछा-क्या तुम मेरे भाई हो? किस नाते से? विद्वान ने कहा- मैं आपका मौसेरा भाई हूं। आपकी मौसी का लड़का। भोज ने पूछा, कैसे? मेरी तो कोई मौसी नहीं है।
विद्वान बोला-महाराज। आप संपत्ति माता के पुत्र हैं और मैं विपत्ति माता का पुत्र। संपत्ति और विपत्ति बहनें हैं। इस नाते मैं आपका मौसेरा भाई हुआ न। यह सुनकर भोज बेहद प्रसन्न हुए। उन्होंने ढेर सारी स्वर्ण मुद्राएं विद्वान को दीं।
फिर भोज ने पूछा- मेरी मौसी तो कुशल हैं न? इस पर विद्वान ने जवाब दिया-राजन्, जब तक आपकी मौसी जीवित थीं, आपके दर्शन नहीं हुए थे। अब आपके दर्शन हुए तो आपकी मौसी स्वर्ग सिधार गईं। इस उत्तर से भोज को और भी प्रसन्नता हुई। उन्होंने विद्वान को गले से लगा लिया।

----------


## bndu jain

प्रसंग : राम मनोहर लोहिया

राममनोहर लोहिया अपने वचन के पक्के थे। वह जो एक बार कह देते, उस पर टिके रहते थे। एक रात वह अपने एक मित्र के साथ कार में घूमने निकले।

लोहिया जी तेजी से गाड़ी चला रहे थे। सामने सड़क पर एक किसान बिना लाइट की मोटरगाड़ी में सब्जियां रखकर ला रहा था। लोहिया जी की गाड़ी किसान की गाड़ी से टकरा गई। किसान अपनी सब्जियों समेत सड़क पर जा गिरा। उसे चोट लगी और सिर से खून निकलने लगा। उसने लोहिया जी को भला-बुरा कहना शुरू कर दिया। वह बोला, 'तुम यहां से भागना नहीं, मैं अभी पुलिस बुलाकर लाता हूं।'
बहुत समझाने के बाद भी जब वह नहीं माना तो लोहिया जी बोले, 'ठीक है आप पुलिस को बुला लाइए, मैं वचन देता हूं कि आप का यही पर इंतजार करूंगा।' किसान पुलिस को बुलाने चला गया। उसके जाते ही लोहिया जी का मित्र बोला, 'मुसीबत टल गई है, अब यहां से भाग चलो।'

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

पर लोहिया जी नहीं माने। मित्र के बहुत समझाने के बाद भी वह टस से मस नहीं हुए। थोड़ी देर बाद किसान पुलिस को भला-बुरा कहते हुए लौट आया क्योंकि पुलिस ने उसके साथ आने से मना कर दिया था। लोहिया जी को वहीं खड़ा पाकर वह आश्चर्यचकित रह गया और बोला, 'मैं तो सोच रहा था कि अब तक तुम भाग चुके होगे।'
लोहिया जी ने कहा, 'मैंने वचन दिया था कि आपके लौटने से पहले यहां से नहीं जाऊंगा तो मैं भाग कैसे सकता था?' किसान लोहिया जी से बेहद प्रभावित हुआ और चुपचाप चला गया। राममनोहर लोहिया अपने वचन के पक्के थे। वह जो एक बार कह देते, उस पर टिके रहते थे।

----------


## bndu jain

कला का ज्ञान और फिर अभिमान


एक युवा ब्रह्यचारी ने दुनिया के कई देशों में जाकर अनेक कलाएं सीखीं। एक देश में उसने धनुष बाण बनाने और चलाने की कला सीखी और कुछ दिनों के बाद वह दूसरे देश की यात्रा पर गया।
वहां उसने जहाज बनाने की कला सीखी क्योंकि वहां जहाज बनाए जाते थे। फिर वह किसी तीसरे देश में गया और कई ऐसे लोगों के संपर्क में आया, जो घर बनाने का काम करते थे।
इस प्रकार वह सोलह देशों में गया और कई कलाओं को अर्जित करके लौटा। अपने घर वापस आकर वह अहंकार में भरकर लोगों से पूछा- 'इस संपूर्ण पृथ्वी पर मुझ जैसा कोई गुणी व्यक्ति है ?'

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

लोग हैरत से उसे देखते। धीरे-धीरे यह बात भगवान बुद्ध तक भी पहुंची। बुद्ध उसे जानते थे। वह उसकी प्रतिभा से भी परिचित थे। वह इस बात से चिंतित हो गए कि कहीं उसका अभिमान उसका नाश न कर दे। एक दिन वे एक भिखारी का रूप धरकर हाथ में भिक्षापात्र लिए उसके सामने गए।
ब्रह्यचारी ने बड़े अभिमान से पूछा- कौन हो तुम ? बुद्ध बोले- मैं आत्मविजय का पथिक हूं। ब्रह्यचारी ने उनके कहे शब्दों का अर्थ जानना चाहा तो वे बोले- एक मामूली हथियार निर्माता भी बाण बना लेता है, नौ चालक जहाज पर नियंत्रण रख लेता है, गृह निर्माता घर भी बना लेता है।
केवल ज्ञान से ही कुछ नहीं होने वाला है, असल उपलब्धि है निर्मल मन। अगर मन पवित्र नहीं हुआ तो सारा ज्ञान व्यर्थ है। अहंकार से मुक्त व्यक्ति ही ईश्वर को पा सकता है। यह सुनकर ब्रह्यचारी को अपनी भूल का अहसास हो गया।
संक्षेप में :
*अहंकार बुद्धि को नष्ट कर देता है इसलिए अहंकार रहित ही रहना चाहिए।*
-

----------


## bndu jain

प्रसंग : जिगर मुरादाबादी

शायर जिगर मुरादाबादी बहुत ही उदार और दयालु थे। मदद के लिए वह हर समय तैयार रहते थे। अपने इस स्वभाव के चलते वह काफी लोकप्रिय भी हो गए। एक बार वह अपने एक मित्र के साथ कहीं जा रहे थे। मुरादाबादी के दोस्त ने देखा कि एक व्यक्ति उन्हें देख कर आंखें चुरा रहा है।
दोस्त ने कहा-हजरत! माजरा क्या है? वह आदमी आपको देखकर इस तरह क्यों झेंप रहा था? और आंखें क्यों चुरा रहा था? अगर वह आपको जानता था तो सामने क्यों नहीं आया। दुआ सलाम करता और जनाब आप भी कुछ नहीं बोले। आप उसे जानते हैं क्या?
जिगर मुरादाबादी बोले- अच्छी तरह जनता हूं उसे। हकीकत यह है कि एक दिन इस आदमी ने मेरी जेब से पैसे चुराए थे इसलिए मुझे पहचान कर भी झेंप रहा था। मित्र ने कहा- जब तुम्हें पता चल गया कि यह वही है तो तुमने मुझे बताया क्यों नहीं? मैं उसकी खबर लेता।

----------


## bndu jain

मुरादाबादी ने हंसकर कहा- अरे भाई, उसकी खबर लेने के लिए मैं गया था उसके घर। पर वहां जो देखा उसे कहना जरा मुश्किल है। क्या बताऊं, उसके घर की हालत बेहद खराब थी। उसके पत्नी और बच्चों के पास खाने को कुछ नहीं था। अब तुम ही बताओ भला मैं क्या करता। मैं चुपचाप वहां से लौट आया।
जिगर मुरादाबादी का दोस्त यह सुनकर परेशान तो नहीं पर हैरान जरुर हो गया। उसके भीतर मुरादाबादी के लिए सम्मान और इज्जत का इजाफा बढ़ गया।
संक्षेप में :
*इस जीव जगत मे दयावान वह है जो विषम परिस्थितियों में भी दयावान बना रहें। मुरादाबादी इन्हीं लोगों में से एक थे। जिन्होंने अपनी जिंदगी में इन गुणों को चरितार्थ किया। वह उस आम के पेड़ की तरह थे जिसे पत्थर मारने पर वह फल देता है।
*

----------


## pkpasi

*



शादी शुदा लोग जरूर पढ़े आनन्द आएगा 

कॉलेज में Happy married life पर 

एक  कार्यक्रम हो रहा था,

 जिसमे कुछ शादीशुदा 

 जोडे हिस्सा ले रहे थे।

जिस समय प्रोफेसर  मंच पर आए  

उन्होने नोट किया कि सभी 

पति- पत्नी शादी पर 

जोक कर  हँस रहे थे... 

ये देख कर प्रोफेसर ने कहा

 कि चलो पहले  एक Game खेलते है... 

उसके बाद  अपने विषय पर बातें करेंगे। 

सभी  खुश हो गए 

और कहा कोनसा Game ?

प्रोफ़ेसर ने एक married

 लड़की को खड़ा किया 

और कहा कि तुम ब्लेक बोर्ड पे

 ऐसे 25- 30 लोगों के  नाम लिखो 

जो तुम्हे सबसे अधिक प्यारे हों 

लड़की ने पहले तो अपने परिवार के 

लोगो के नाम लिखे 

फिर अपने सगे सम्बन्धी,

 दोस्तों,पडोसी और 

सहकर्मियों के नाम लिख दिए...

अब प्रोफ़ेसर ने उसमे से 

कोई भी कम पसंद वाले 

5 नाम मिटाने को कहा...

 लड़की ने अपने 

सह कर्मियों के नाम मिटा दिए..

 प्रोफ़ेसर ने और 5 नाम मिटाने को कहा... 

लड़की ने थोडा सोच कर 

अपने पड़ोसियो के नाम मिटा दिए... 

अब प्रोफ़ेसर ने 

और 10 नाम मिटाने को कहा... 

लड़की ने अपने सगे सम्बन्धी

 और दोस्तों के नाम मिटा दिए...

अब बोर्ड पर सिर्फ 4 नाम बचे थे

 जो उसके मम्मी- पापा, 

पति और बच्चे का नाम था.. 

 अब प्रोफ़ेसर ने कहा इसमें से

 और 2 नाम मिटा दो... 

लड़की असमंजस में पड गयी

 बहुत सोचने के बाद 

बहुत दुखी होते हुए उसने 

अपने मम्मी- पापा का 

नाम मिटा दिया... 

सभी लोग स्तब्ध और शांत थे

 क्योकि वो जानते थे 

कि ये गेम सिर्फ वो 

लड़की ही नहीं खेल रही थी

 उनके दिमाग में भी 

यही सब चल रहा था।

अब सिर्फ 2 ही नाम बचे थे...

 पति और बेटे का...

 प्रोफ़ेसर ने कहा 

और एक नाम मिटा दो... 

लड़की अब सहमी सी रह गयी... 

बहुत सोचने के बाद रोते हुए

 अपने बेटे का नाम काट दिया...

प्रोफ़ेसर ने  उस लड़की से कहा

 तुम अपनी जगह पर जाकर बैठ जाओ... 

और सभी की तरफ गौर से देखा...

और पूछा- 

क्या कोई बता सकता है 

कि ऐसा क्यों हुआ कि सिर्फ

 पति का ही नाम 

बोर्ड पर रह गया।

कोई जवाब नहीं दे पाया... 

सभी मुँह लटका कर बैठे थे...

प्रोफ़ेसर ने फिर 

उस लड़की को खड़ा किया 

और कहा... 

ऐसा क्यों ! 

जिसने तुम्हे जन्म दिया 

और पाल पोस कर 

इतना बड़ा किया 

उनका नाम तुमने मिटा दिया...

 और तो और तुमने अपनी

 कोख से जिस बच्चे को जन्म दिया 

उसका भी नाम तुमने मिटा दिया ?

लड़की ने जवाब दिया.......

 कि अब मम्मी- पापा बूढ़े हो चुके हैं,  

कुछ साल के बाद वो मुझे 

और इस दुनिया को छोड़ के 

चले जायेंगे ...... 

मेरा बेटा जब बड़ा हो जायेगा 

तो जरूरी नहीं कि वो 

शादी के बाद मेरे साथ ही रहे।

लेकिन मेरे पति जब तक मेरी

 जान में जान है

 तब तक मेरा आधा शरीर बनके

 मेरा साथ निभायेंगे 

इस लिए मेरे लिए 

सबसे अजीज मेरे पति हैं..

प्रोफ़ेसर और बाकी स्टूडेंट ने

 तालियों की गूंज से 

लड़की को सलामी दी...

प्रोफ़ेसर ने कहा 

तुमने बिलकुल सही कहा

 कि तुम और सभी के बिना 

रह सकती हो 

पर अपने आधे अंग अर्थात

 अपने पति के बिना नहीं रह सकती l

मजाक मस्ती तक तो ठीक है 

पर हर इंसान का 

अपना जीवन साथी ही 

उसको सब  से ज्यादा 

अजीज होता है... 

ये सचमुच सच है for all husband and wife   कभी मत भूलना.........
 जीन्दगी के साथ भी ,जीन्दगी के बाद भी।

*

----------


## bndu jain

मुर्दे को नए-पुराने कपड़े से कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता है

----------


## bndu jain

प्रथम खलीफा हजरत अबूबकर के जीवन के अंतिम दिनों की बात है। उन्होंने अपने प्रियजनों को पास बुलाया और उनसे पूछा, 'मुझे अब तक राजकोष से कितनी राशि वजीफे के रूप में दी गई है/' राजकोष के खाते को देखकर उन्हें बताया गया कि उन्हें अब तक छह हजार दिरहम दिए गए हैं। हजरत ने आदेश दिया कि उनकी निजी जमीन बेचकर छह हजार दिरहम राजकोष में जमा करा दिए जाएं।

उनके आदेश का तुरंत पालन किया गया और उनकी जमीन बेचकर राशि जमा कर दी गई। मृत्यु से एक दिन पूर्व हजरत अबूबकर ने अपनी बेटी आयशा से पूछा, 'मेरे खलीफा बनने के बाद मेरी निजी संपत्ति में क्या-क्या इजाफा हुआ है/' 'एक नौकर है जो घर का काम करता है, एक ऊंटनी है जिस पर पानी तथा अन्य घरेलू समान लाद कर लाया जाता है और एक सफेद चादर है जो आप ओढ़ते हैं।'

----------


## bndu jain

आयशा ने उन्हें बताया। उन्होंने अपनी आखिरी इच्छा व्यक्त करते हुए कहा, 'इन तीनों को मेरी मृत्यु के बाद मेरे उत्तराधिकारी खलीफा के पास पहुंचा दिया जाना चाहिए। यह मेरी नहीं, खलीफा पद की दौलत है।' मृत्यु के कुछ क्षण पूर्व उन्होंने कहा कि हमारे मजहब की परंपरा है कि कफन में तीन कपड़े हों। इनमें से दो चादरें, जिनका मैं इस्तेमाल करता हूं, इन्हें कफन के काम में लिया जाए। केवल एक नई चादर खरीदी जाए जो हाड़-मांस के इस शरीर को ढकने के काम आए।

बेटी आयशा ने आंखों में आंसू भरकर कहा, 'अब्बाजान, आप ऐसी बातें क्यों कर रहे हैं/ हमारी माली हालत इतनी खराब तो नहीं है कि हम कफन के लिए नए कपड़े न खरीद सकें।' इस पर अबूबकर ने जवाब दिया, 'बेटी, मुर्दे को नए-पुराने कपड़े से कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता है, लेकिन नए कपड़ों से किसी जिंदा आदमी का तन ढका जा सकता है।'

----------


## bndu jain

इसे कहते हैं राजा का न्याय, बेटे को भी नहीं बख्शा

----------


## bndu jain

अयोध्या के राजा सगर न्यायप्रिय शासक थे। प्रजा के दुख-सुख में वह हमेशा सहभागी रहते थे। एक दिन वह दरबाार में बैठे थे। दरबान ने आकर उन्हें बताया कि अयोध्या के कुछ प्रमुख लोग उनसे भेंट करना चाहते हैं। महाराजा सगर ने उन्हें दरबार में बुलवा लिया। उन्होंने महाराजा को सिर झुकाकर नमस्कार किया और बैठ गए। महाराजा ने कुशल-क्षेम पूछी तो उनमें से एक रो पड़ा।

महाराजा को समझते देर न लगी कि ये सब किसी दुख से पीड़ित होकर आए हैं। महाराजा ने कहा, 'आप निःसंकोच बताइए कि आपको मेरे राज्य में क्या कष्ट है। महाराज, हमें लाचार होकर यहां आना पड़ा है। एक वृद्ध नागरिक ने कहा, 'महाराज, आप तो प्रजा को पुत्रों की तरह स्नेह और संरक्षण देते हैं। किंतु आपके पुत्र राजकुमार असमंजस ने राज्य में हमारा रहना दूभर कर दिया है। वह शाम को सरयू तट पर पहुंचते हैं और अबोध बालकों को नदी की उफनती धार में फेंक देते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

जब डूबते बालक रोते हैं तो राजकुमार जोर से अट्टहास कर अपना मनोरंजन करते हैं।' सुनते ही महाराज का चेहरा गुस्से से लाल हो उठा। उन्होंने कहा, 'आप सभी निश्चिंत होकर अपने-अपने घर लौट जाइए।' महाराजा दरबार से महल में पहुंचे।

उन्होंने राजकुमार असमंजस को अपने पास बुलवाया। वे बोले, 'तुम राजकुमार हो या जल्लाद/' तुम प्रजाजनों के निर्दोष बच्चों को सरयू में फेंक कर मनोरंजन करते हो। मेरे राज्य में ऐसा क्रूर व्यक्ति एक क्षण भी नहीं रह सकता।' राजकुमार भय से कांपने लगे।

हाथ जोड़कर बोले, 'पिताजी, क्षमा करें भविष्य में ऐसा पाप नहीं करूंगा।' सगर बोले, 'किंतु अनेक अबोध बच्चे तुम्हारे इस क्रूरतापूर्ण मनोरंजन के शिकार बन चुके हैं। मैं ऐसे क्रूर युवक को अपना पुत्र मानकर संरक्षण नहीं दे सकता।' राजा ने असमंजस को तुरंत अयोध्या से निष्कासित कर दिया।

----------


## shriram

*सुन्दर , अति सुंदर ।
सभी प्रसंग एक गहरी सीख दे रहे ।
पसन्द आने के कारण साधुवाद दे रहा हूँ ।
स्वीकारें ।
*

----------


## bndu jain

> *सुन्दर , अति सुंदर ।
> सभी प्रसंग एक गहरी सीख दे रहे ।
> पसन्द आने के कारण साधुवाद दे रहा हूँ ।
> स्वीकारें ।
> *


धन्यवाद आपके कमेन्ट से हौसला मिलता है 

dhanyavaad

----------


## bndu jain

इंसान का सर्वश्रेष्ठ गुण

----------


## bndu jain

इंसान का सर्वश्रेष्ठ गुण


एक दिन संयोग से एक तंग रास्ते में काशी नरेश और कौशल नरेश के रथ आमने-सामने आ पहुंचे। दोनों असमंजस में थे कि दोनों में से पहले रास्ता कौन किसको दे।

मामला गंभीर हो गया। मामले की गंभीरता को देखते हुए दोनों राजाओं के सलाहकारों ने तय किया जो नरेश उम्र में सबसे छोटा होगा। वह बड़े नरेश को जाने देगा।

लेकिन यहां एक और संयोग था क्*यों कि दोनों नरेश की उम्र समान थी। बात राज्य तक आ पहुंची। जिसका राज्य बड़ा वो पहले जाएगा अब यह तय हुआ। यह भी समान निकला। इसके बाद सलाहकारों ने तय किया कि जो राजा सबसे गुणी होगा वो सबसे पहले जाएगा।

दोनों राजाओं के चापलूस लोग अपने-अपने राजाओं के गुणों की प्रसन्नता करने लगे। कौशल नरेश के सारथी ने कहा, ' हमारे राजा अच्छे के साथ अच्छा और बुरे के साथ बुरा व्यवहार करते हैं।

तब काशी नरेश के सारथी ने कहा, 'हमारे राजा सभी तरह के लोगों के साथ सद्व्यवहार कर उनका हृदय जीत लेते हैं।

कौशल नरेश ने जब यह बात सुनी तो उन्होंने कहा, 'पहले काशी नरेश का रथ ही निकलेगा। क्योंकि सद्व्यवहार और विनम्रता ही मनुष्य का सबसे श्रेष्ठ गुण है।'

दुनिया में इंसान का सर्वश्रेष्ठ गुण सद्व्यवहार और विनम्रता है। इसके न होने से इंसान कुछ भी नहीं।!!

----------


## bndu jain

गलत तरीके से धन खर्च होने की यह भी वजह

----------


## bndu jain

गलत तरीके से धन खर्च होने की यह भी वजह

महात्मा अबुल अब्बास खुदा में आस्था रखने वाले व्यक्ति थे। वह टोपियां सिलकर जीवन-यापन करते थे। टोपियों की सिलाई से मिलने वाली आय में से आधा हिस्सा वह किसी जरूरतमंद को दे देते थे और आधी से स्वयं गुजर-बसर करते थे। एक दिन उनके एक धनी शिष्य ने उनसे पूछा, 'महात्मन! मैं कुछ पैसा दान करना चाहता हूं। यह दान मैं किसे दूं/' महात्मा अब्बास ने कहा, 'जिसे सुपात्र समझो, उसी को दान कर दो।' धनी शिष्य ने एक अंधे भिखारी को सोने की एक मोहर दान में दे दी। दूसरे दिन धनी शिष्य फिर उसी रास्ते से गुजरा।

----------


## bndu jain

उसने देखा - अंधा भिखारी दूसरे भिखारी से कह रहा था, 'कल मुझे भीख में सोने की एक मोहर मिली थी। मैंने उससे खूब मौज-मस्ती की और शराब पी।' यह सुनकर धनी शिष्य को बुरा लगा। वह महात्मा अब्बास के पास पहुंचा और उन्हें पूरी बात कह सुनाई। महात्मा अब्बास ने उसे अपनी कमाई का एक सिक्का दिया और कहा, 'इसे किसी याचक को दे देना।' धनी शिष्य ने वह सिक्का एक याचक को दिया और कौतूहलवश उसके पीछे-पीछे चल दिया। कुछ दूर चलने के बाद याचक एक निर्जन स्थान पर गया और अपने कपड़ों में छिपाए हुए एक पक्षी को निकालकर उड़ा दिया। 

धनी शिष्य ने याचक से पूछा, 'तुमने इस पक्षी को क्यों उड़ा दिया/' याचक बोला, 'मैं तीन दिन से भूखा था। आज इस पक्षी का सेवन करता, मगर आपने एक सिक्का दे दिया। तो अब इस मासूम जीव की हत्या करने की कोई जरूरत नहीं रही।' धनी शिष्य महात्मा अबुल अब्बास के पास गया और पूरा वृत्तांत सुनाया। तब उन्होंने कहा, 'तुम्हारा धन गलत विधि से कमाया गया था। इसीलिए उसका गलत उपयोग हुआ। मेरा पैसा श्रम से कमाया गया था, सो उसने एक व्यक्ति को गलत काम से बचा लिया।'

----------


## bndu jain

फिर से धरती पर जन्म लेने की एक वजह यह भी

----------


## bndu jain

बहुत पहले की बात है, एक गांव में एक संत रहा करते थे। उनके बारे में सब लोग यही मानते थे कि वह अत्यंत विद्वान तथा त्यागी तपस्वी थे। वह सुबह उठते तो नहा-धोकर तपस्या करने बैठ जाते। शाम होती तो भगवान की उपासना होती। लगभग हमेशा ही वह साधना में लीन रहते। सो दुनियादारी उनसे यों ही दूर रहती। इसी तरह से भगवान का नाम लेते-लेते उनकी मृत्यु की बेला भी आ पहुंची।

मृत्यु के पश्चात यमराज के दरबार में ले जाया गया। वे अपनी त्याग-तपस्या तथा भक्ति के बल पर मोक्ष चाहते थे, जबकि चित्रगुप्त ने उनके कुलीन कुल में जन्म लेने की व्यवस्था की थी। संत को दोबारा जन्म लेना स्वीकार्य नहीं था। सो वह वहीं अड़ गए कि उन्हें जन्म नहीं बल्कि मोक्ष चाहिए। उनका कहना था कि वे इसके हकदार हैं। इस बात पर संत और चित्रगुप्त में कहासुनी भी हो गई।

----------


## bndu jain

मामला गंभीर हुआ तो इसे धर्मराज के सामने ले जाया गया। धर्मराज ने चित्रगुप्त द्वारा उनके विषय में प्रस्तुत विवरण पर निगाह डाली और बोले, 'महात्मन, यह बिल्कुल ठीक है कि आपने अपना व्यक्तिगत जीवन घोर तपस्या करते हुए, निष्कलंक व्यतीत किया। सांसारिक आसक्ति आपको छू भी नहीं पाई। किंतु मानव जीवन की सार्थकता केवल त्याग-तपस्या में नहीं बल्कि त्याग तपस्या के साथ-साथ परोपकार व सेवा के कार्यो में भी कुछ समय लगाने में है।

आपने संसार के दुखी प्राणियों को सुखी बनाने के प्रयासों में अपना एक क्षण भी नहीं लगाया। उन्हें अच्छे और उचित कार्यों के लिए प्रेरित नहीं किया। नीतिशास्त्र में इसे कर्तव्यहीनता और स्वार्थ कहा गया है। इस कर्तव्यहीनता के कारण आप मोक्ष के अधिकारी नहीं हैं।' संत समझ गए कि केवल अपने मोक्ष का प्रयास तो वास्तव में स्वार्थ ही कहा जाएगा। अगले जन्म में सेवा व परोपकार पर पूरा समय देने का उन्होंने संकल्प कर लिया।

----------


## bndu jain

जानें, क्या हुआ जब एक सुंदरी ने पकड़ा बुद्ध के प्रिय शिष्य का हाथ

----------


## bndu jain

भिक्षु उपगुप्त अपने विहार में सो रहे थे कि अचानक उत्तर दिशा घुंघरू की झंकार से गूंज उठी। थोड़ी देर में एक सुंदरी विहार में आई। भिक्षु उपगुप्त उसे देखकर चौंक उठे क्योंकि उनके सामने घी का दीपक लिए उस नगर की प्रख्यात नर्तकी वासवदत्ता खड़ी थी। 

उपगुप्त ने उसके आने का कारण पूछा। वासवदत्ता ने बड़े विनय भाव से कहा, 'हे महान भिक्षु! मेरी प्रार्थना है कि आप मेरे भवन में पधारकर उसे पवित्र करें। मेरा भवन राजकुमारों के लिए भी दुर्लभ है। आप उस भवन में रहने के लिए ही बने हैं। मैंने आपके लिए पुष्प-शैया निर्मित की है।' यह कहते-कहते वासवदत्ता ने प्रेमपूर्वक भिक्षु उपगुप्त का हाथ पकड़ लिया। 

भिक्षु उपगुप्त ने अपना हाथ खींचते हुए कोमल स्वर में कहा, 'हे देवी! आप अभी लौट जाएं। मेरे आने का अभी उचित समय नहीं है। ठीक समय पर मैं स्वयं आपके पास चला आऊंगा, यह मेरा वचन है।'

----------


## bndu jain

धीरे-धीरे काफी समय बीत गया। एक सूने पथ पर भिक्षु उपगुप्त चले जा रहे थे कि उन्होंने देखा, एक प्रौढ़ स्त्री बेसुध पड़ी है और उसके चेहरे पर चेचक के फफोले हैं। 
भिक्षु उपगुप्त ने उसके मुख पर शीतल जल छिड़का। उस नारी ने धीरे-धीरे आंखें खोलीं और कराहते हुए पूछा, 'हे करुणा सागर! आप कौन हैं? मुझे नगरवासियों ने छूत के भय से यहां फेंक दिया है। मुझे चेचक हुआ है। फिर भी आपने मुझ पर इतनी कृपा की।' भिक्षु उपगुप्त के नेत्रों में करुणा उभर आई। वे बोले, 'हे वासवदत्ते! मैं भिक्षु उपगुप्त हूं। मैं अपने वचन के अनुसार आज आ गया हूं। यही मेरे आने का उपयुक्त अवसर है।' 

भिक्षु की करुणा में निस्पृहता की ऐसी मधुर गंध थी कि वासवदत्ता का मोह-मुग्ध जीवन ज्ञान की अमर ज्योति से जगमगा उठा। वह देह ज्ञान से उपर उठकर आत्मज्ञान की ओर बढ़ चली। उसे मुक्ति का मार्ग मिल गया।

----------


## bndu jain

महात्मा बुद्ध: ऐसे लोग कभी गरीब नहीं होते..

----------


## bndu jain

एक बार गौतम बुद्ध एक गांव में धर्म सभा को संबोधित कर रहे थे। लोग अपनी परेशानियों को लेकर उनके पास जाते और उनका हल लेकर खुशी-खुशी वहां से लौटते। उसी गांव में सड़क के किनारे एक गरीब व्यक्ति बैठा रहता और धर्म सभा में आने-जाने वाले लोगों को ध्यान से देखता। उसे बड़ा आश्चर्य होता कि लोग अंदर तो बड़ा दुखी चेहरा लेकर जाते हैं, लेकिन जब वापस आते हैं तो बड़े प्रसन्न दिखाई देते हैं। उस गरीब को लगा कि क्यों न वह भी अपनी समस्या को बुद्ध के सामने रखे? मन में यह विचार लिए वह भी महात्मा बुद्ध के पास पहुंचा।

----------


## bndu jain

लोग पंक्तिबद्ध खड़े होकर उन्हें अपनी समस्याएं बता रहे थे और वह मुस्कुराते हुए सबकी समस्याएं हल कर रहे थे।
जब उसकी बारी आई तो उसने सबसे पहले महात्मा को प्रणाम किया और कहा- 'भगवन, इस गांव में लगभग सभी लोग खुश और समृद्ध हैं। फिर मैं ही क्यों गरीब हूं?' 
इस पर बुद्ध मुस्कुराते हुए बोले- '*तुम गरीब और निर्धन इसलिए हो, क्योंकि तुमने आज तक किसी को कुछ दिया ही नहीं।*' 
आर्श्चयचकित गरीब बोला- भगवन, मेरे पास भला दूसरों को देने के लिए क्या होगा? मेरा तो स्वयं का गुजारा बहुत मुश्किल से हो पाता है। लोगों से भीख मांग कर अपना पेट भरता हूं।'

----------


## bndu jain

भगवान बुद्ध कुछ देर शांत रहे, 
 फिर बोले- 'तुम बड़े अज्ञानी हो। औरों के साथ बांटने के लिए ईश्वर ने तुम्हें बहुत कुछ दिया है। मुस्कुराहट दी है, जिससे तुम लोगों में आशा का संचार कर सकते हो। मुंह से दो मीठे शब्द बोल सकते हो। दोनों हाथ से लोगों की मदद कर सकते हो।
ईश्वर ने जिसको ये तीन चीजें दी हैं वह कभी गरीब और निर्धन हो ही नहीं सकता। निर्धनता का विचार आदमी के मन में होता है, यह तो एक भ्रम है इसे निकाल दो।' 
यह सुन ज्ञान से उस आदमी का चेहरा चमक उठा।

----------


## bndu jain

स्व मूल्यांकन (SELF APPRAISAL)

----------


## bndu jain

स्व मूल्यांकन (SELF APPRAISAL)

एक चौदह पंद्रह साल का लड़का एक टेलीफोन बूथ पर जाकर एक नंबर लगाता है और किसी के साथ बात करता है, बूथ मालिक उस लड़के की बात को ध्यान से सुनता रहता है ;
लड़का : किसी महिला से कहता है कि, मैंने बैंक से कुछ क़र्ज़ लिया है और मुझे उसका क़र्ज़ चुकाना है, इस कारण मुझे पैसों की बहुत जरुरत है, मैडम क्या आप मुझे अपने बगीचे की घास काटने की नौकरी दे सकती हैं..? महिला : (दूसरी तरफ से) मेरे पास तो पहले से ही घास काटने वाला माली है..
लड़का : परन्तु मैं वह काम आपके माली से आधी तनख्वाह पर कर दूंगा..
महिला : तनख्वाह की बात ही नहीं है मैं अपने माली के काम से पूरी तरह संतुष्ट हूँ..
लड़का : (और निवेदन करते हुए) घास काटने के साथ साथ मैं आपके घर की साफ़ सफाई भी कर दूंगा वो भी बिना पैसे लिए..
महिला : धन्यवाद और ना करके फोन काट दिया..लड़का चेहरे पर विस्मित भाव लिए फोन रख देता है..
बूथ मालिक जो अब तक लड़के की सारी बातों को सुन चूका होता है,लड़के को अपने पास बुलाता है..
दुकानदार : बेटा मेरे को तेरा स्वभाव बहुत अच्छा लगा, मेरे को तेरा सकारात्मक बात करने का तरीका भी बहुत पसंद आया..अगर मैं तेरे को अपने यहाँ नौकरी करने का ऑफ़र दूं तो क्या तू मेरे यहाँ काम करेगा..??
लड़का : नहीं, धन्यवाद.
दुकानदार : पर तेरे को नौकरी की सख्त जरुरत है और तू नौकरी खोज भी रहा है.
लड़का : नहीं श्रीमान मुझे नौकरी की जरुरत नहीं है मैं तो नौकरी कर ही रहा हूँ, वो तो मैं अपने काम का मूल्यांकन कर रहा था..मैं वही माली हूँ जिसकी बात अभी वो महिला फोन पर कर रही थी..!!!

----------


## bndu jain

आइसक्रीम की एक डिश

----------


## bndu jain

आइसक्रीम की एक डिश
एक बार एक छोटा सा लड़का एक होटल में गया ।कुछ ही देर में वहां वेटर आया और पुछा आपको क्या चाहिए सर ? छोटे बच्चे ने उल्टा पुछा ! वैनिला आइसक्रीम(vanilla ice-cream) कितने रूपए का है ? उस वेटर वाले ने जवाब दिया 50 रुपये का ।

यह सुन कर उस छोटे लड़के ने अपने जेब में हाँथ डाल कर कुछ निकला और हिसाब किया । उसने दुबारा पुछा कि संतरा फ्लेवर आइसक्रीम(orange flavor ice-cream) कितने का है । वेटर ने दुबारा जवाब दिया और कहा 35 रुपये का सर ।

यह सुने के बाद उस लड़के ने कहा ! मेरे लिए एक संतरा फ्लेवर आइसक्रीम(orange flavor ice-cream) ले आईये ।

कुछ ही देर में वेटर आइसक्रीम की प्लेट और साथ में बिल लेकर आया और उस बच्चे के टेबल पर रखकर चले गया । उस लड़के ने उस आइसक्रीम को खाने के बाद पैसे दिए और वह चले गया ।

जब वह वेटर वापस आया तो वह दंग रहे गया यह देखकर कि उस लड़के नें खाए हुए आइसक्रीम प्लेट के बगल में उसके लिए 15 रुपय का टिप छोड़ गया था ।

----------


## superidiotonline

> स्व मूल्यांकन (SELF APPRAISAL)
> 
> एक चौदह पंद्रह साल का लड़का एक टेलीफोन बूथ पर जाकर एक नंबर लगाता है और किसी के साथ बात करता है, बूथ मालिक उस लड़के की बात को ध्यान से........
> 
> लड़का : नहीं श्रीमान मुझे नौकरी की जरुरत नहीं है मैं तो नौकरी कर ही रहा हूँ, वो तो मैं अपने काम का मूल्यांकन कर रहा था..मैं वही माली हूँ जिसकी बात अभी वो महिला फोन पर कर रही थी..!!!


माफ़ कीजिएगा। आजकल इस कृत्य को self appraisal नहीं, sting operation कहते हैं।

आजकल धूर्त लोगों की पहचान इसी तरह की जाती है।

----------


## bndu jain

सिगरेट का धुआं ~ डॉ राजेंद्र प्रसाद से जुड़ा प्रेरक प्रसंग!

----------


## bndu jain

*

एक बार पूर्व राष्ट्रपति डॉ. राजेंद्र प्रसाद नाव से अपने गांव जा रहे थे। नाव में कई लोग सवार थे। राजेंद्र बाबू के नजदीक ही एक अंग्रेज बैठा हुआ था। वह बार-बार राजेंद्र बाबू की तरफ व्यंग्य से देखता और मुस्कराने लगता। कुछ देर बाद अंग्रेज ने उन्हें तंग करने के लिए एक सिगरेट सुलगा ली और उसका धुआं जानबूझकर राजेंद्र बाबू की ओर फेंकता रहा।

कुछ देर तक राजेंद्र बाबू चुप रहे। लेकिन वह काफ़ी देर से उस अंग्रेज की ज्यादती बर्दाश्त कर रहे थे। उन्हें लगा कि अब उसे सबक सिखाना जरूरी है। कुछ सोचकर वह अंग्रेज से बोले,

'महोदय, यह जो सिगरेट आप पी रहे हैं क्या आपकी है?' यह प्रश्न सुनकर अंग्रेज व्यंग्य से मुस्कराता हुआ बोला, 'अरे, मेरी नहीं तो क्या तुम्हारी है? महंगी और विदेशी सिगरेट है।'

अंग्रेज के इस वाक्य पर राजेंद्र बाबू बोले,

'बड़े गर्व से कह रहे हो कि विदेशी और महंगी सिगरेट तुम्हारी है। तो फिर इसका धुआं भी तुम्हारा ही हुआ न। उस धुएं को हम पर क्यों फेंक रहे हो? तुम्हारी सिगरेट तुम्हारी चीज है। इसलिए अपनी हर चीज संभाल कर रखो। इसका धुआं हमारी ओर नहीं आना चाहिए। अगर इस बार धुआं हमारी ओर मुड़ा तो सोच लेना कि तुम अपनी जबान से ही मुकर जाओगे। तुम्हारी चीज तुम्हारे पास ही रहनी चाहिए, चाहे वह सिगरेट हो या धुआं।'
*

----------


## bndu jain

जब प्रथम राष्ट्रपति राजेंद्र प्रसाद ने अपने नौकर से मांगी माफ़ी

----------


## bndu jain

*
राष्ट्रपति भवन बारह वर्षों के लिए राजेन्द्र प्रसाद का घर था। उसकी राजसी भव्यता और शान सुरुचिपूर्ण सादगी में बदल गई थी। राष्ट्रपति का एक पुराना नौकर था, तुलसी। एक दिन सुबह कमरे की झाड़पोंछ करते हुए उससे राजेन्द्र प्रसाद जी के डेस्क से एक हाथी दांत का पेन नीचे ज़मीन पर गिर गया। पेन टूट गया और स्याही कालीन पर फैल गई। राजेन्द्र प्रसाद बहुत गुस्सा हुए। यह पेन किसी की भेंट थी और उन्हें बहुत ही पसन्द थी। तुलसी आगे भी कई बार लापरवाही कर चुका था। उन्होंने अपना गुस्सा दिखाने के लिये तुरन्त तुलसी को अपनी निजी सेवा से हटा दिया।

उस दिन वह बहुत व्यस्त रहे। कई प्रतिष्ठित व्यक्ति और विदेशी पदाधिकारी उनसे मिलने आये। मगर सारा दिन काम करते हुए उनके दिल में एक कांटा सा चुभता रहा था। उन्हें लगता रहा कि उन्होंने तुलसी के साथ अन्याय किया है। जैसे ही उन्हें मिलने वालों से अवकाश मिला राजेन्द्र प्रसाद ने तुलसी को अपने कमरे में बुलाया। पुराना सेवक अपनी ग़लती पर डरता हुआ कमरे के भीतर आया। उसने देखा कि राष्ट्रपति सिर झुकाये और हाथ जोड़े उसके सामने खड़े हैं। उन्होंने धीमे स्वर में कहा,

"तुलसी मुझे माफ़ कर दो।"

तुलसी इतना चकित हुआ कि उससे कुछ बोला ही नहीं गया। राष्ट्रपति ने फिर नम्र स्वर में दोहराया,

"तुलसी, तुम क्षमा नहीं करोगे क्या?"

इस बार सेवक और स्वामी दोनों की आंखों में आंसू आ गये।


*

----------


## bndu jain

जब दुकान पर काम करने वाला एक लड़का बना अमेरिका के प्रसिद्ध वैज्ञानिक

----------


## bndu jain

एक लड़के को सदैव कुछ जानने, नया करने की उत्सुकता घेरे रहती थी। वह अमेरिका के शहर नैशविले में एक फोटोग्राफर के यहां काम करता था। फोटोग्राफर की दुकान पर एक दिन एक ग्राहक आया और वह ज्योतिष विद्या से सबंधित अपनी एक पुस्तक वहीं भूल गया। उस व्यक्ति ने दुकान के मालिक से पूछा कि क्या मैं यह पुस्तक पढ़ सकता हूं? मालिक से आज्ञा मिलते ही उसने पुस्तक पढ़नी शुरू कर दी। उसे पुस्तक इतनी रोचक लगी कि उसे वह सारी रात पढ़ता रहा।

----------


## bndu jain

बाद में उसने निश्चय किया कि वह तारामंडल और आकाश के संबंध में ज्यादा से ज्यादा ज्ञान प्राप्त करेगा। मालिक को उस लड़के में काफी संभावना दिखती थी। लड़के ने जब उसे मन की बात बताई तो उसने उसे प्रोत्साहित करते हुए कहा, 'मुझसे जो भी मदद की जरूरत हो बेझिझक कहना, मैं तुम्हारे लक्ष्य में तुम्हारे साथ हूं।' दूसरे दिन ही उसने एक छोटी-सी दूरबीन खरीदी और उसकी मदद से रात को घंटों छत पर बैठकर आकाश का सौंदर्य देखने लगा। ऐसा करना उसे बहुत आनंद देता था। ऐसा करके उसने लगातार अपना ज्ञान बढ़ाना शुरू किया।

----------


## bndu jain

फोटोग्राफर की दुकान पर काम करने से जो आय होती थी, उसी में से पैसे बचाकर उसने एक बड़ी दूरबीन खरीदी। उसे शक्तिशाली बनाने के लिहाज से उसमें भारी लेंस लगवाने के लिए उसे फिलाडेलफिया भेजी। बड़ा लेंस लग जाने पर आकाशमंडल के संबंध में उसने जो नई खोज की वह कुछ ही दिनों में बड़े-बड़े खगोल शास्त्रियों में चर्चा का विषय बन गई। फोटोग्राफर की दुकान पर कार्य करने वाला बेहद उत्सुक स्वभाव वाला वह लड़का एक दिन अमेरिका के प्रसिद्ध वैज्ञानिकों में शामिल हुआ। यह लड़का कोई और नहीं बल्कि प्रफेसर बर्नर थे जो एक प्रमुख खगोलशास्त्री के रूप में आज भी याद किए जाते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

सबको समय से मिलता है कर्म का फल
एक बार देवर्षि नारद बैकुंठधाम गए। प्रणाम निवेदित करने के बाद नारद जी ने श्रीहरि से कहा, 'प्रभु! पृथ्वी पर अब आपका प्रभाव कम होता जा रहा है। धर्म पर चलने वालों को कोई अच्छा फल नहीं मिल रहा, जो पाप कर रहे हैं उनका भला हो रहा है।' तब श्रीहरि ने कहा, 'ऐसा नहीं है देवर्षि। जो भी हो रहा है सब नियति के माध्यम से हो रहा है।' नारद बोले, 'मैं तो देखकर आ रहा हूं, पापियों को अच्छा फल मिल रहा है और भला करने वाले, धर्म के रास्ते पर चलने वाले लोगों को बुरा फल मिल रहा है।'

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भगवान ने कहा, 'कोई ऐसी घटना बताओ।' नारद ने कहा, 'अभी मैं एक जंगल से आ रहा हूं, वहां एक गाय दलदल में फंसी हुई थी। कोई उसे बचाने वाला नहीं था। तभी एक चोर उधर से गुजरा, गाय को फंसा हुआ देखकर भी वह नहीं रुका, वह उस पर पैर रखकर दलदल लांघकर निकल गया। आगे जाकर चोर को सोने की मोहरों से भरी एक थैली मिली। थोड़ी देर बाद वहां से एक वृद्ध साधु गुजरा। उसने उस गाय को बचाने की पूरी कोशिश की। पूरे शरीर का जोर लगाकर उसने उस गाय को बचा लिया। लेकिन मैंने देखा कि गाय को दलदल से निकालने के बाद वह साधु आगे बढ़ा तो कुछ ही दूर चलने पर उसके पैर में कील चुभ गई। 

प्रभु! बताइए यह कौन सा न्याय है? नारद जी की बात सुन लेने के बाद प्रभु बोले, 'तुमने जितना देखा उसी आधार पर नतीजा निकाल लिया। सच्चाई यह है कि जो चोर गाय पर पैर रखकर भाग गया था, उसे तो उस दिन खजाना मिलना था, लेकिन अपने बुरे कार्यों के चलते वह केवल कुछ मोहरें पा सका। जिस साधु ने गाय को बचाया उसे उस दिन सूली पर चढ़ाया जाना था। लेकिन अपने अच्छे कर्मों की बदौलत वह सूली पर चढ़ने से बच गया। उसे सिर्फ कील चुभने का ही कष्ट सहना पड़ा।'

----------


## bndu jain

साधु और भोगी के बीच असली अंतर मन के भाव का है
एक राजा की एक महात्मा पर बहुत श्रद्धा थी। राजा संत सेवा के महत्व को जानते थे। उन्होंने महात्माजी के रहने के लिए अपने महल के समान एक बहुत बड़ा भवन बनवा दिया। उस भवन के सामने अपने उद्यान जैसा उद्यान बनवा दिया। हाथी, घोड़े, रथ दे दिए। सेवा के लिए सेवक नियुक्त कर दिए। अपने समान ही अनेक सुख-सुविधाएं उन्होंने महात्माजी के लिए जुटा दीं। राजा महात्माजी के पास जाते रहते थे, जिसकी वजह से वह महात्माजी से काफी खुल गए थे। वह कभी-कभी उनसे हंसी-मजाक भी कर लिया करते थे।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

एक दिन राजा ने महात्माजी से पूछा कि हम दोनों के पास सुख-सुविधा की सभी वस्तुएं मौजूद हैं। अब आपमें और मुझमें अंतर क्या रहा? महात्मा समझ गए कि राजा के हृदय में बाह्य जीवन का ही महत्व है। महात्माजी राजा से बोले, 'राजन! इसका उत्तर कुछ समय बाद आपको मिल जाएगा।' कुछ दिन बाद राजा महात्माजी से मिलने गए तो महात्माजी ने राजा से सैर पर चलने का आग्रह किया। महात्मा की बात पर राजा तुरंत तैयार हो गए। महाराजजी राजा के साथ वन की ओर चल दिए। 

जब दोनों काफी आगे निकल गए तब महात्मा राजा से बोले, 'राजन! मेरी इच्छा इस नगर में लौटने की नहीं है। हम दोनों सुख-वैभव तो बहुत भोग चुके हैं। मेरी इच्छा है कि अब हम दोनों यहीं वन में रहकर भगवान का भजन करें।' राजा तुरंत बोले, 'भगवन! मेरा राज्य है, मेरी पत्नी है, मेरे बच्चे हैं, मैं वन में कैसे रह सकता हूं?' महात्माजी हंसकर बोले, 'राजन! मुझमें और आपमें यहीं अंतर है। बाहर से एक जैसा व्यवहार होते हुए भी असली अंतर मन की आसक्ति का होता है। भोगों में जो आसक्त है, वह वन में रहकर भी संसारी है। जो भोगों में आसक्त नहीं है, वह घर में रहकर भी विरक्त है।'

----------


## bndu jain

आत्मविश्वास का खजाना

न्यू यॉर्क में एडवर्ड ऐनिस नाम का एक व्यक्ति था। वह धर्म-कर्म और ईश्वर में बहुत विश्वास रखता था। वह अपने संबंधियों में सबसे निर्धन था, लेकिन उसमें गजब का आत्मविश्वास था। इसी एक गुण के कारण सभी उसका सम्मान करते थे। निर्धनता की अवस्था में काफी समय बीत गया। एक दिन वह कहीं जा रहा रहा था। उसे ऐसा आभास हुआ कि जिस स्थान से वह गुजर रहा है, वहां काफी सोना है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

उसने एक ज्योतिषी से इस बारे में पूछा। वह अपने विश्वास को महत्व देता था। वह अक्सर कहा करता था, 'मेरा हृदय, मन और मेरी आत्मा इतने विकार रहित हैं कि उनमें भविष्य के संदर्भ भी ऐसे प्रकट हो जाते हैं, जैसे उन्हें मैं सचमुच देख रहा हूं। जब मेरा विश्वास दृढ़ हो जाता है तो फिर उस कार्य की सफलता में कुछ संदेह भी नहीं रह जाता।' ऐनिस के पास धन नहीं था, फिर भी उसने अपने तमाम साधन एकत्र किए, कुछ मित्रों से सहायता प्राप्त की और वह जमीन खरीद ली। वहां खुदाई शुरू करा दी गई। 

दुर्भाग्य कि वहां चांदी के कुछ टुकड़े ही उपलब्ध हुए और उसके बाद ही उसकी मृत्यु हो गई। मरने से पूर्व अपने एक संदेश में एनिस ने कहा, 'जो बात आत्मा से निकलती है, वह कभी झूठ नहीं होती। मुझे नहीं मिला तो क्या, अभी उस स्थान पर सोना अवश्य है।' उसकी मृत्यु के 16 वर्ष बाद मार्या मारले ने, जिन्हें एनिस के आत्मविश्वास पर काफी भरोसा था, वहां फिर से खुदाई का काम करवाया। 600 फीट तक खुदाई करने के बाद वहां सोने, चांदी, तांबे और जिंक के भंडार मिले। इससे उस महिला को कई लाख डॉलर का लाभ हुआ। अपनी सफलता पर उन्होंने केवल इतनी ही टिप्पणी की, 'आत्मविश्वास अपने आप एक ज्योतिष है, ऐसा मनुष्य भले ही अपने लिए कुछ न करे, पर उसकी विकसित अंतरशक्ति दूसरों का भी कल्याण कर सकती है।'

----------

